# HALL AMBULANCE



## wtferick (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey guys, i am an EMT here in socal and i really want to hear some opinions out there.

i am thinking about applying at Care ambulance but i honestly want to make a career at HALL ambulance in kern co. I dont mind the commute. So i would rather start  there  instead of going through the whole hiring process at Care.

So what are your guys thoughts about this?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 17, 2015)

Hall is an absolutely outstanding company. If you're also looking at Care, I'm gonna assume you live somewhere near their service area in SE LA Co or Orange Co, not too much further from Kern than from where I live in the San Gabriel Valley. I was seriously considering commuting to Bakersfield for an EMT spot at Hall a year and a half or so ago. Moving to the area was simply not an option for me. It was a 2 hour drive one way from my house to their main station. (Even Santa Clarita is little more than an hour's drive) They told me in my interview that brand new EMTs there make ~10-11/hour and work out of the main Bakersfield station, 12 hour shifts posted around town, 3 days in a row one week, 4 days in a row the next (I forget the exact days but something similar to SunMT then SunMTW or ThFSat then WThFSat).

Basically it boiled down to there was no way I could afford to commute 4 hours every single day, where I'd basically I'd only have time for my shift, commute, and sleep, and that's assuming no traffic and getting off on time. 

If you want to make a career, then you'd pretty much either simply leave LA/OC behind and move to Bakersfield, or if you must stay down here, have a semi-permanent place you can stay during your half of the week up in Bakersfield (I.e. you and some co-workers on the opposite side of the week split an apartment so you live there during your Sun-W, then they live there during there Th-Sat and so on). 

Remember the Grapevine between LA and Kern sometimes gets shut down due to snow and traffic collisions and whatnot, and if you can't get through the pass, well, there's not a whole lot of other routes that don't involve adding another couple hours on top of the 2 hour commute. Another consideration is gas isn't exactly cheap, and if it climbs above $3/gal again, it'd be tough to afford that commute even once a week.

I'm definitely NOT saying this to discourage you from applying at Hall. It's the kind of place that prides itself on being an organization where people want to spend 10, 15, 20 year careers there. And it's the kind of place where guys WANT to spend a good long career there. Instead, I say trying to live down here in LA/OC and commuting to work in Kern a Bad Idea. My opinion is that you should move to Bakersfield if you're serious about working for Hall.

There are other members on this forum who live work either for Hall or one of the other Kern Co services and can probably correct me if my info is out of date or just plane wrong lol. Do a search for Hall and you'll find plenty more great info on them.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 17, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hall is an absolutely outstanding company. If you're also looking at Care, I'm gonna assume you live somewhere near their service area in SE LA Co or Orange Co, not too much further from Kern than from where I live in the San Gabriel Valley. I was seriously considering commuting to Bakersfield for an EMT spot at Hall a year and a half or so ago. Moving to the area was simply not an option for me. It was a 2 hour drive one way from my house to their main station. (Even Santa Clarita is little more than an hour's drive) They told me in my interview that brand new EMTs there make ~10-11/hour and work out of the main Bakersfield station, 12 hour shifts posted around town, 3 days in a row one week, 4 days in a row the next (I forget the exact days but something similar to SunMT then SunMTW or ThFSat then WThFSat).
> 
> Basically it boiled down to there was no way I could afford to commute 4 hours every single day, where I'd basically I'd only have time for my shift, commute, and sleep, and that's assuming no traffic and getting off on time.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply, and yes the commute would be bad if days are consecutive, i have a buddy who is doing emt for 2 months so hopefuly him  and i can go up there and like you said get an apartment for that part of the week.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

There are several EMTs here on the forums that currently work for Hall. I'm sure they can answer any questions that you may have.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

Including myself.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 18, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Including myself.


Thats great lol
you mind if i ask you some questions on here?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shoot me a PM if you'd like.


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 19, 2015)

@wtferick there is a couple medics here . But search hall ambulance on the forum ams Read those threads. They are all very accurate. I wrote some


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 19, 2015)

I work for them as well. Pm me if you wish! Btw, the next new hire orientation starts first or second week of march.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Feb 19, 2015)

@CodeBru1984 @ghost02 
As a new medic at hall, realistically how long would I spend in metro before being able to bid out to east kern?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

@LAGurneyJockey, anywhere from 90 days to one year.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

@LACoGurneyjockey

I'd suggest applying. I know we have openings at the moment.


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 19, 2015)

Openings for everything it seems.


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 19, 2015)

90 days is the minimum.  But for east kern 1yratleast


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 19, 2015)

La co you in the medic class at bc that just started


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> @LACoGurneyjockey
> 
> I'd suggest applying. I know we have openings at the moment.


Oh man i think im gonna apply this sunday... time to start my career as soon as possible


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 19, 2015)

Apply today brother! If you play your cards right you might be working in a couple weeks!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

^ what he said! Good luck!


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 19, 2015)

I got my medic paid for just saying


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> Apply today brother! If you play your cards right you might be working in a couple weeks!


Oh man  haha it all sounds so good!! Haha the only thing is the 2 hour drive  lol but i dont mind as much! Haha


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 19, 2015)

Just find. A roomate to stay on your work days then go back on your 4 days off


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Just find. A roomate to stay on your work days then go back on your 4 days off


i think im gonna have to do that, just the  problem will be finding one lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

Or you could move to Bako. I did just that.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Or you could move to Bako. I did just that.


See i would do that, but i have a gal who needs one more year to graduate in communication  disorders, we see went up there to see hall in person and we loved it. I was even thinking of renting a cheap hotel/motel on the days i would work


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

Word of advice, stay away from Oildale...


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Word of advice, stay away from Oildale...


Bad area?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## ghost02 (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> View attachment 1836



Quoted for truth.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> View attachment 1836


just googled oildale and the purge  popped  up...yup staying away


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 19, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

How hard is it to get the sunday to Wednesday schedule?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

wtferick said:


> How hard is it to get the sunday to Wednesday schedule?


It depends on availability.


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 19, 2015)

It is the more sought after shift, as your overtime opportunities for stand by are higher.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Feb 19, 2015)

wtferick said:


> See i would do that, but i have a gal who needs one more year to graduate in communication  disorders, we see went up there to see hall in person and we loved it. I was even thinking of renting a cheap hotel/motel on the days i would work



There are also plenty of cheap individual rooms for rent in nice home in nice areas of Bakersfield. That might be cheaper than a cheap hotel. Contrary to popular belief, much of the city is very nice, clean, and safe. If you get hired up here, PM myself or any of the other people on these forums who live in Bako and can tell you if the neighborhood you are looking at is good or bad. 

Short of leaving California, Hall is the best place you could go to have an EMS career. While I do not work there (I am a paramedic in neighboring Tulare County), I have over a dozen friends who do and they all enjoy it. Especially as an EMT, Hall is where you want to be without a doubt. Do not mess with any of the BLS agencies down south. While Care is by no means a bad company, the fact remains that you will be one of 6-8 people on any given scene who is at the beck and call of the fire medics. My advice to anyone down there is to rent an apartment/room/hotel, find a roommate, find two roommates, and do whatever it takes to come up here. I made the mistake of not relocating and starting my EMS career in SoCal because it was easy and comfortable, and soon became burned out and stagnant as an EMT. When I came up here, it was a breath of fresh air and I have never been happier. Do not make the same mistake I did, and just begin your career up here . Good luck!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

CentralCalEMT said:


> There are also plenty of cheap individual rooms for rent in nice home in nice areas of Bakersfield. That might be cheaper than a cheap hotel. Contrary to popular belief, much of the city is very nice, clean, and safe. If you get hired up here, PM myself or any of the other people on these forums who live in Bako and can tell you if the neighborhood you are looking at is good or bad.
> 
> Short of leaving California, Hall is the best place you could go to have an EMS career. While I do not work there (I am a paramedic in neighboring Tulare County), I have over a dozen friends who do and they all enjoy it. Especially as an EMT, Hall is where you want to be without a doubt. Do not mess with any of the BLS agencies down south. While Care is by no means a bad company, the fact remains that you will be one of 6-8 people on any given scene who is at the beck and call of the fire medics. My advice to anyone down there is to rent an apartment/room/hotel, find a roommate, find two roommates, and do whatever it takes to come up here. I made the mistake of not relocating and starting my EMS career in SoCal because it was easy and comfortable, and soon became burned out and stagnant as an EMT. When I came up here, it was a breath of fresh air and I have never been happier. Do not make the same mistake I did, and just begin your career up here . Good luck!


Some of the best advice yet!


----------



## wtferick (Feb 19, 2015)

CentralCalEMT said:


> There are also plenty of cheap individual rooms for rent in nice home in nice areas of Bakersfield. That might be cheaper than a cheap hotel. Contrary to popular belief, much of the city is very nice, clean, and safe. If you get hired up here, PM myself or any of the other people on these forums who live in Bako and can tell you if the neighborhood you are looking at is good or bad.
> 
> Short of leaving California, Hall is the best place you could go to have an EMS career. While I do not work there (I am a paramedic in neighboring Tulare County), I have over a dozen friends who do and they all enjoy it. Especially as an EMT, Hall is where you want to be without a doubt. Do not mess with any of the BLS agencies down south. While Care is by no means a bad company, the fact remains that you will be one of 6-8 people on any given scene who is at the beck and call of the fire medics. My advice to anyone down there is to rent an apartment/room/hotel, find a roommate, find two roommates, and do whatever it takes to come up here. I made the mistake of not relocating and starting my EMS career in SoCal because it was easy and comfortable, and soon became burned out and stagnant as an EMT. When I came up here, it was a breath of fresh air and I have never been happier. Do not make the same mistake I did, and just begin your career up here . Good luck!


Thank you very much, i think i am gonna apply as soon as i get my tax return. That way i have money ready incase worst comes to worst.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2015)

CentralCalEMT said:


> There are also plenty of cheap individual rooms for rent in nice home in nice areas of Bakersfield. That might be cheaper than a cheap hotel. Contrary to popular belief, much of the city is very nice, clean, and safe. If you get hired up here, PM myself or any of the other people on these forums who live in Bako and can tell you if the neighborhood you are looking at is good or bad.
> 
> Short of leaving California, Hall is the best place you could go to have an EMS career. While I do not work there (I am a paramedic in neighboring Tulare County), I have over a dozen friends who do and they all enjoy it. Especially as an EMT, Hall is where you want to be without a doubt. Do not mess with any of the BLS agencies down south. While Care is by no means a bad company, the fact remains that you will be one of 6-8 people on any given scene who is at the beck and call of the fire medics. My advice to anyone down there is to rent an apartment/room/hotel, find a roommate, find two roommates, and do whatever it takes to come up here. I made the mistake of not relocating and starting my EMS career in SoCal because it was easy and comfortable, and soon became burned out and stagnant as an EMT. When I came up here, it was a breath of fresh air and I have never been happier. Do not make the same mistake I did, and just begin your career up here . Good luck!


Part of me wishes I could have made it work and be up there now, part of me is still wanting to chase fire, the Hall guys here can tell you, telegraph any interest to them about any desire to one day go ride a big red engine and you'll have an uphill battle.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 20, 2015)

Okay guys from my understanding, you guys have medic/emt on a tig, what do you guys do if you guys need two medics at scene? Example: intubate while  another starts a line.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 20, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Okay guys from my understanding, you guys have medic/emt on a tig, what do you guys do if you guys need two medics at scene? Example: intubate while  another starts a line.



Well..
 You decide what I need more right then.  The iv or the et tube.


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll fill you in.

How it works is All ambulances except a couple BLS rigs are EMT/Medic. Medic techs ALL calls. All fire depts except for one very small one in the mountains are EMT-B's, no medics. It is in our county protocols that when we show up on scene, even as BLS, we take over medical control. On the scene of an arrest, for example, fire would be doing compressions while I would assist the medic in setting up ALS things, as we have more familiarity with the equipment. Our medics have a lot of leeway on how the call is ran, and they are the ones that are directing the scene, while performing all ALS interventions. You will rarely run on a scene with more than one medic. It works very well. This isn't to say that we are better than fire or anything else, but it works pretty much the opposite in LA County.

So basically, the sequence looks like this:

Fire arrives at call and starts BLS measures.
We arrive and take over scene, fire gives report.
If needed, fire stays or rides with us for extra hands.

Also, we are first in quite a bit.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 20, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> I'll fill you in.
> 
> How it works is All ambulances except a couple BLS rigs are EMT/Medic. Medic techs ALL calls. All fire depts except for one very small one in the mountains are EMT-B's, no medics. It is in our county protocols that when we show up on scene, even as BLS, we take over medical control. On the scene of an arrest, for example, fire would be doing compressions while I would assist the medic in setting up ALS things, as we have more familiarity with the equipment. Our medics have a lot of leeway on how the call is ran, and they are the ones that are directing the scene, while performing all ALS interventions. You will rarely run on a scene with more than one medic. It works very well. This isn't to say that we are better than fire or anything else, but it works pretty much the opposite in LA County.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, very well put. I have been wondering that since day 1 lol


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Feb 20, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> La co you in the medic class at bc that just started


Yup, hopefully it'll stay that way...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> Medic techs ALL calls.


Does that mean the medic rides in the back on all calls regardless if it's a straight forward bls run?


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Does that mean the medic rides in the back on all calls regardless if it's a straight forward bls run?



Yes.


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 20, 2015)

The emt will also do a SGA if the medic decides to run with that while he gets a line.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh nice, guys thanks for all the help.  Cant wait to apply and hopefully get hired!


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Feb 20, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Okay guys from my understanding, you guys have medic/emt on a tig, what do you guys do if you guys need two medics at scene? Example: intubate while  another starts a line.



While it would be nice to have two medics on some calls, we are able to do everything with just one. It just takes strong scene management skills and the ability to prioritize and use your resources efficiently. Once you start working here, you realize that most calls do not need multiple paramedics. The nice thing is that we get to use our skills more. As the only medic, I get all the IVs, tubes, push all meds, etc. If there were 3 medics on scene, I would only get 33% of the IVs, tubes, etc. It prevents degrading skills.


----------



## Angel (Feb 20, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Does that mean the medic rides in the back on all calls regardless if it's a straight forward bls run?





ghost02 said:


> Yes.



well that sucks...why?


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm spitballing, but aside form protocol, imagine if you went to the doctor, but instead of getting the doctor you get a PA. The patients are paying for ALS service, so they get ALS service. Again, that is spitballing but that's how I look at it.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 20, 2015)

Any idea if they allow ride alongs?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 20, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Any idea if they allow ride alongs?


I'm not sure the policy on ride-a-longs, but it never hurts to call and ask.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Feb 20, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Any idea if they allow ride alongs?



Hall, Delano, and Liberty do not allow ride alongs except for EMT students doing their field time. Sorry...


----------



## wtferick (Feb 20, 2015)

Alright guys so two interviews and a physical. What does the physical  consist  of?


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 20, 2015)

Drug test, standard dmv physical, blood test, hearing test, then lift up to 70 lbs.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 20, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> Drug test, standard dmv physical, blood test, hearing test, then lift up to 70 lbs.


The lift test was a joke TBH.


----------



## Fire51 (Feb 21, 2015)

I would love to apply at Hall but I live a good 3 hrs away maybe a little more and don't have the money to travel that distance each week then stay at a motel room on days I work. That's my dilemma right now.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fire51 said:


> I would love to apply at Hall but I live a good 3 hrs away maybe a little more and don't have the money to travel that distance each week then stay at a motel room on days I work. That's my dilemma right now.


Most people either relocate to the Bakersfield area to work for Hall, or rent apartments with several other Hall employees to make it easier.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 25, 2015)

Any way i can do a ride along with the medevacs?


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, when you are hired and a medic.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Feb 25, 2015)

Can someone tell me what the average yearly salary is starting for an EMT with hall including overtime? I am in the same boat, really wanting to move to bakersfield but I work as an ER Tech in the bay area now and taking a near 20$ pay cut is hard to grasp. Just curiois how much I could possibly make in the first couple years. And info would be great


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2015)

why not keep your er tech job and have them help you pay for nursing?


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Feb 25, 2015)

Because I want to work 911. Never had a desire to be a nurse and even If I did, the hospital I work for gives no **** about their employees so they dont help with any kind of schooling. Its pretty sad. 911 is just more for me. Just hard to wanna do when they pay is worse than some burger joints these days


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2015)

might be worth it just to go to hall. not sure how it works (or if youre aware) but theyll put you through medic school, if thats what you want. but sorry i cant answer your question


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Feb 25, 2015)

No worries. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 25, 2015)

It's 2500 a month base for a brand new emt, I normally pull in about 3000 or so, therefore on track for about 37,000 yearly. One or two extra shifts or standbys help alot!

Also, rent in a great apartment in the south west is about 800, needless to say nothing like the Bay Area. (Where I'm from as well.)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 25, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> It's 2500 a month base for a brand new emt, I normally pull in about 3000 or so, therefore on track for about 37,000 yearly. One or two extra shifts or standbys help alot!
> 
> Also, rent in a great apartment in the south west is about 800, needless to say nothing like the Bay Area. (Where I'm from as well.)


My paycheck seems so much smaller after taxes...


----------



## ghost02 (Feb 25, 2015)

No kidding! My figures are all pre tax unfortunately.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 25, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> No kidding! My figures are all pre tax unfortunately.


At least unlike some EMS companies, our company is consistent with employee pay, issuing W-2's, and our checks are always on time!

But to get back on track, as Ghost02 stated, a good apartment can be had for about $800 +\- a month in the southwest part of town (which is a nicer area). I currently live in the southwest and can vouch for it being a decent area.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 25, 2015)

You make more as an EMT than I do as a medic at Acadian.


----------



## Venice13 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been a Paramedic for 17yrs. I worked in Ventura County, CA for AMR.  I quit the job to try something new, but I miss the rig and the calls.  I'm interviewing with Hall in two days. How's the interview process and does Hall pay for experience?  Do they start everyone at $40,000?  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2015)

Hall does pay for experience. Not sure how much you'd make though.
I'm also curious what a 1 year medic would make annually (before or after taxes) I think I make more hourly where I'm at but not sure how it figures yearly


----------



## Venice13 (Feb 25, 2015)

Angel said:


> Hall does pay for experience. Not sure how much you'd make though.
> I'm also curious what a 1 year medic would make annually (before or after taxes) I think I make more hourly where I'm at but not sure how it figures yearly


Thanks for the reply


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 25, 2015)

Angel said:


> Hall does pay for experience. Not sure how much you'd make though.
> I'm also curious what a 1 year medic would make annually (before or after taxes) I think I make more hourly where I'm at but not sure how it figures yearly


All I can say is call Hall HR and ask them. They're more than willing to answer questions.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok guys. Any pointers on what to say and what not to say in the interview?


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2015)

nothing to do with wanting to or be in fire...you want a long career there, i believe they have over 50% of employees have been there at least 5 years.
theres a bunch of what would do you in the scenario questions. HR type of stuff


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 26, 2015)

@Venice13 they do pay for your experience thankfully. You won't start near 40k. Unfortunately it won't be as good as if you did all 17 yrs at Hall but it will be competitive. Cool thing is, in January 2016 we are all getting 11% raises again.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Feb 26, 2015)

I read a job posting on CL For Hall stating that starting pay for EMT is a little over 14$ hr? Is this true? I keep reading a lot of stuff on here saying its like 11. Can someone clear that up


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 26, 2015)

It's 14.20 on a 8/10 hr and 11.59 on a 12hr with daily OT after 8th hr


That's no exp, Step 1. EMT


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Feb 26, 2015)

Do they consider ER experience?


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 26, 2015)

Idk, you'd have to ask.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 26, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Ok guys. Any pointers on what to say and what not to say in the interview?


I interviewed there a couple of years ago and didn't get the job. The HR lady that interviewed me started off the interview by telling me about Halls Ambulance, their pay, the county "it's the size of the state of New Jersey", etc.. Then she asked me ten questions. Every single question started off with her explaining a certain quality of EMS such as customer service, stress, team work, etc., and she finished it off by asking you to share with her your experience with those qualities. For example, she'd ask "In EMS, you will have to deal with a lot of stressful situations. Tell us a time that you were in a stressful situation."

Obviously it has been a couple of years and their interview questions may have changed. I wrote a little thing on EMS interviews inside of a Rural/Metro San Diego post, but I think those questions are the same almost everywhere and usually worded differently by different agencies including Halls Ambulance. You can read it here.

Click here for their EMT protocols I found online.

Dress well! If you are driving far to interview there, don't drive there in the clothes you are going to interview with. Change into your interview clothes somewhere at or near Bakersfield instead. Make sure it is clean and there are no wrinkles.

Be early and have your paperwork ready.

It sounds like they want people who plan on being there for a long time and want to become paramedics that provide excellent patient care and customer service for the community.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 26, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I interviewed there a couple of years ago and didn't get the job. The HR lady that interviewed me started off the interview by telling me about Halls Ambulance, their pay, the county "it's the size of the state of New Jersey", etc.. Then she asked me ten questions. Every single question started off with her explaining a certain quality of EMS such as customer service, stress, team work, etc., and she finished it off by asking you to share with her your experience with those qualities. For example, she'd ask "In EMS, you will have to deal with a lot of stressful situations. Tell us a time that you were in a stressful situation."
> 
> Obviously it has been a couple of years and their interview questions may have changed. I wrote a little thing on EMS interviews inside of a Rural/Metro San Diego post, but I think those questions are the same almost everywhere and usually worded differently by different agencies including Halls Ambulance. You can read it here.
> 
> ...


Don't mention the desire to become a firefighter. Hall Ambulance prefers long term career minded individuals.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 4, 2015)

Alright guys paid my speeding ticket! 400 bucks maan, i feel that chest pain ughhh lol

Anyway, should i get rid of the point asap or would they not mind to much about it?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Alright guys paid my speeding ticket! 400 bucks maan, i feel that chest pain ughhh lol
> 
> Anyway, should i get rid of the point asap or would they not mind to much about it?


Definitely get rid of the point.


----------



## ghost02 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dump the point.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 4, 2015)

Alright cool im gonna do the online class asap possibly this weekend


----------



## ghost02 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good call. No reason to not put your absolute best foot forward.


----------



## ghost02 (Mar 10, 2015)

Soooooooo you apply yet?


----------



## wtferick (Mar 10, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> Soooooooo you apply yet?


Not yet man, waiting to clear my point, yook me like 2 and a half months for the ticket to come in the mail, and i truly want my tax return as back up money to when i go out to kern co.
as of now i am trying to get some experience with mercyair if possible. Lol


----------



## ghost02 (Mar 10, 2015)

Okie dokie. Good luck!


----------



## Twitch559 (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe a bit off topic, but does anyone know if Hall will hire an attendant only EMT-B. Who is unable to obtain a medical card for dmv due to medication.


----------



## ghost02 (Mar 11, 2015)

No. You must have an Ambulance driver certificate.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 11, 2015)

No. You must possess an ambulance driver certificate.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 11, 2015)

ALRIGHT guys, here is my to do list this coming up.

1. Pull wisdom teeth
2. Fix TMJ 
3. Father having surgery 
4. Apply to hall

Ughhh


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 11, 2015)

Twitch559 said:


> Maybe a bit off topic, but does anyone know if Hall will hire an attendant only EMT-B. Who is unable to obtain a medical card for dmv due to medication.



Just out of curiosity, what medication precludes you from getting an ADL?


----------



## Twitch559 (Mar 11, 2015)

Keppra, it's an anti-convolsant.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 12, 2015)

Twitch559 said:


> Keppra, it's an anti-convolsant.



@Twitch559... Clever name


----------



## Twitch559 (Mar 12, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> @Twitch559... Clever name


Haha thank you.


----------



## NPO (Mar 17, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> @Twitch559... Clever name


I lol'd.


Keppra...


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey fella! I just interviewed and got hired at hall ambulance. So if you have any questions


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 4, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Hey fella! I just interviewed and got hired at hall ambulance. So if you have any questions


At least three of the posters who replied to this thread work at Hall.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 4, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Hey fella! I just interviewed and got hired at hall ambulance. So if you have any questions


Congrats! How was the whole hiring process?


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 7, 2015)

It was a bit difficult since i dont live in bakersfield currently, but It was 2 interviews and a physical it was good to try to see if you really wanted to get the job or not


----------



## NPO (Apr 7, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> It was a bit difficult since i dont live in bakersfield currently, but It was 2 interviews and a physical it was good to try to see if you really wanted to get the job or not


I was in the same boat. I drove up after a 12-hour night shift, got a hair cut along the way, napped for 45-minutes in a McDonalds parking lot then got changed into a suit in a gas station bathroom.

It was the only date they had available for an interview and I wasn't going to say no because I had work haha.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 7, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> It was a bit difficult since i dont live in bakersfield currently, but It was 2 interviews and a physical it was good to try to see if you really wanted to get the job or not


Nice man! Hopefully ill be in the same boat soon


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice erick there are a couple of Hall employees on the thread, I'm sure they would help you. Did you apply already?


----------



## wtferick (Apr 7, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Nice erick there are a couple of Hall employees on the thread, I'm sure they would help you. Did you apply already?


Not yet, i have some things i have to take care of at the moment, but hall is the place where i want to apend decades at.


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 7, 2015)

NPO said:


> I was in the same boat. I drove up after a 12-hour night shift, got a hair cut along the way, napped for 45-minutes in a McDonalds parking lot then got changed into a suit in a gas station bathroom.
> 
> It was the only date they had available for an interview and I wasn't going to say no because I had work haha.



Did you get the job?


----------



## NPO (Apr 7, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Did you get the job?


Yes lol


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 7, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Not yet, i have some things i have to take care of at the moment, but hall is the place where i want to apend decades at.



Yeah from what I read and heard they are a really good company to work for. So I hope you get the job when you apply.


----------



## NPO (Apr 7, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Yeah from what I read and heard they are a really good company to work for. So I hope you get the job when you apply.


Hope to see you in orange and blue soon.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 7, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Yeah from what I read and heard they are a really good company to work for. So I hope you get the job when you apply.


From your point of view. Do you think it was easy to get hired?


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 7, 2015)

It wasn't horrible, but wasn't a walk in the park either. I think honesty is good, if you're likable and willing to move to bakersfield and show experience and loyalty, i think you have a good chance. Also try not to mention wanting to be a firefighter. From the other Hall threads they say you'll be fighting a uphill battle.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 7, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> It wasn't horrible, but wasn't a walk in the park either. I think honesty is good, if you're likable and willing to move to bakersfield and show experience and loyalty, i think you have a good chance. Also try not to mention wanting to be a firefighter. From the other Hall threads they say you'll be fighting a uphill battle.


yeah makes sense. Thanks very much and like before, congrats! Think im gonna try to get a little bit of 911 experience before i jump into a company with ALS first on scene.


----------



## NPO (Apr 7, 2015)

wtferick said:


> yeah makes sense. Thanks very much and like before, congrats! Think im gonna try to get a little bit of 911 experience before i jump into a company with ALS first on scene.


Where do you work now?


----------



## wtferick (Apr 7, 2015)

NPO said:


> Where do you work now?


Well dont want to mention as to idk who will see it lol but i do plan on applying to  shoreline ambulance and go to summer school then apply up in kern. Co.


----------



## NPO (Apr 7, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Well dont want to mention as to idk who will see it lol but i do plan on applying to  shoreline ambulance and go to summer school then apply up in kern. Co.


If you're working for one of those BLS 911 ambulance companies (cough CARE, McCormick) where fire runs the show, I wouldn't waste your time. I know what its like. Compared to working in a PROPER 911 system, the time you spend there will be wasted. Its hard to learn when the 18 paramedics on scene only need you to lift and push. No offense meant to you at all, someone has to do it, but that's no way to learn.

Also, I haven't heard wonderful things about Shoreline... Be sure they are solid before going there.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 7, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Well dont want to mention as to idk who will see it lol but i do plan on applying to  shoreline ambulance and go to summer school then apply up in kern. Co.


Skip Shoreline altogether and apply at Hall. We have both BLS and ALS 911 units and chances are, if hired, you will probably start on a BLS unit.


----------



## NPO (Apr 7, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Skip Shoreline altogether and apply at Hall. We have both BLS and ALS 911 units and chances are, if hired, you will probably start on a BLS unit.


And those BLS units run 911 just like anyone else. Exactly* like what you're doing now, but no paramedic to tell you what to do. 

* okay probably not going to get many shootings or critical calls. But they slip through.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 7, 2015)

There's nothing you're going to learn doing BLS transport for the Fire dept that you need to effectively work at Hall. They will train you as a new EMT whether you worked for McCormick for 9 years or you did dialysis for a few months. And they'll train you their own way. If you have other reasons for putting off applying/relocating then so be it, but don't put it off so you can gain a lesser quality of experience somewhere else if working for Hall is your end goal.


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 8, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> There's nothing you're going to learn doing BLS transport for the Fire dept that you need to effectively work at Hall. They will train you as a new EMT whether you worked for McCormick for 9 years or you did dialysis for a few months. And they'll train you their own way. If you have other reasons for putting off applying/relocating then so be it, but don't put it off so you can gain a lesser quality of experience somewhere else if working for Hall is your end goal.



I agree I am/was working for a bls only company and ran dialysis, wait and returns, and "I want to go the hospital" emergency calls. They don' t test your skills at all


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't waste your time down there.  If I  would have came to hall from the beginning id already be a 4 yr medic.


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Don't waste your time down there.  If I  would have came to hall from the beginning id already be a 4 yr medic.


And have dat stripe yo.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 8, 2015)

Gonna hijack this thread for a minute, but how long is it right now for a new medic to bid out of metro on average?


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Gonna hijack this thread for a minute, but how long is it right now for a new medic to bid out of metro on average?


Varies greatly. We have a medic who has less than 6mo from school. His last two shifts were stations.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol yup. 

@la
Depends. If you'll take Lamont or cal city less than a yr. Like 8mo-1yr. Butttt you'll work for your money there lol


----------



## wtferick (Apr 8, 2015)

Right now i want to get sign language out of the way thia summer, my current job no where near works with my school schedule. 
Then i will hopefully apply for that blue and orange  uniform!


----------



## wtferick (Apr 8, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> It was a bit difficult since i dont live in bakersfield currently, but It was 2 interviews and a physical it was good to try to see if you really wanted to get the job or not


How long doea it usually take to hear back from the moment you apply online?


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

wtferick said:


> How long doea it usually take to hear back from the moment you apply online?


Its pretty quick if you're selected. A week or less I'd say.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 8, 2015)

NPO said:


> Its pretty quick if you're selected. A week or less I'd say.


If Selected.. how may i stand out atleast a tad bit?


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 8, 2015)

wtferick said:


> How long doea it usually take to hear back from the moment you apply online?



Well I'd say a little bit less than a week probably 4 days


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

wtferick said:


> If Selected.. how may i stand out atleast a tad bit?


I wore a suite with an orange shirt and blue tie   

Be professional and show them your valuable while being humble.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 8, 2015)

NPO said:


> I wore a suite with an orange shirt and blue tie
> 
> Be professional and show them your valuable while being humble.


Really? !?! Hahaha ballsy lol


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 8, 2015)

NPO said:


> I wore a suite with an orange shirt and blue tie
> 
> Be professional and show them your valuable while being humble.



Haha well it shows that your loyal, ready and willing to work


----------



## wtferick (Apr 8, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Haha well it shows that your loyal, ready and willing to work


You guys recommend i do the same?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 8, 2015)

NPO said:


> I wore a suite with an orange shirt and blue tie
> 
> Be professional and show them your valuable while being humble.



Not sure if joking, or mudderF-ing brilliant...


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 8, 2015)

I wore an blue and orange striped tie


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Not sure if joking, or mudderF-ing brilliant...


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 8, 2015)

You sir NPO are a brilliant human being


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 8, 2015)

What would Harvey say if he saw those wrinkles?!?!?


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> What would Harvey say if he saw those wrinkles?!?!?


Good thing it wouldn't be wrinkled if I stood in front of Mr. Hall haha


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 8, 2015)

Before going in I learned all about Hall and The owner. They serve an area the size of new jersey, Harvey Hall is the mayor of Bakersfield and is in his 4th term of office. Etc.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 8, 2015)

And hopefully a 5th term... if he doesn't keep breaking hips


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> And hopefully a 5th term... if he doesn't keep breaking hips


Its rumored that he's going to pass the key to the city.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Don't waste your time down there.  If I  would have came to hall from the beginning id already be a 4 yr medic.


You'd probably be a relief supervisor by now if you started your career at Hall. And oh man I'm laughing my *** off at some of these comments.


----------



## ghost02 (Apr 8, 2015)

That blue and orange shirt n tie combo is amazing.


----------



## shawnpen13 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm actually considering applying to hall as well after I finish my emt class this summer. How are they with working with your school schedule? I'm debating commuting from corona to Bakersfield. Drive gonna suck lol.


----------



## NPO (Apr 8, 2015)

shawnpen13 said:


> I'm actually considering applying to hall as well after I finish my emt class this summer. How are they with working with your school schedule? I'm debating commuting from corona to Bakersfield. Drive gonna suck lol.


They will not work with you. If you can do school, great. They won't make an exception for you.


----------



## shawnpen13 (Apr 8, 2015)

NPO said:


> They will not work with you. If you can do school, great. They won't make an exception for you.


Gotcha hopefully I can at least find a room mate I can stay with during my shifts if I get hired on.


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 8, 2015)

shawnpen13 said:


> Gotcha hopefully I can at least find a room mate I can stay with during my shifts if I get hired on.



How long would be the commute to bakersfield from corona?


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 8, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> How long would be the commute to bakersfield from corona?


About 3 hours max.  Could do it in like 2 and some change.


----------



## shawnpen13 (Apr 8, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> How long would be the commute to bakersfield from corona?


Yup about 3 hours


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

Hall has a reputation of crushing anyone trying to move onto their turf. I still remember the lawyer prepared letters telling us to piss off or else. Otherwise I always hear great things about them and everyone I talk to who works for Harvey says the pay is great. Almost to a cult like following lol


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> Hall has a reputation of crushing anyone trying to move onto their turf. I still remember the lawyer prepared letters telling us to piss off or else. Otherwise I always hear great things about them and everyone I talk to who works for Harvey says the pay is great. Almost to a cult like following lol


Cults have to trick you into following them. Hall doesn't have to use trickery!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> Hall has a reputation of crushing anyone trying to move onto their turf. I still remember the lawyer prepared letters telling us to piss off or else. Otherwise I always hear great things about them and everyone I talk to who works for Harvey says the pay is great. Almost to a cult like following lol


How exactly were you trying to "move onto their turf"?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 3, 2015)

Hall is great for CA, but Texas still beats both hands-down.


----------



## Angel (May 3, 2015)

hall is probably the closest CA will get to Texas as far as EMS goes 
Im curious how Falck will do though...


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

Angel said:


> hall is probably the closest CA will get to Texas as far as EMS goes
> Im curious how Falck will do though...


Falck is still restricted by county protocols. Doesn't matter how good a company is of the county policies are wacko


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> How exactly were you trying to "move onto their turf"?



It happens to deal with medical/fire standby for offroading events. Harvey found out that we where doing some medical standby in his AOR and flipped. We did basic fire suppression, extraction, and medical standby but would not transport. Fire Marshal always signed off on the event permits. Harvey thought in his mind we where working around the system. Fire Marshal backed us up but Harvey put his army of lawyers to work. In the long run Harvey got his way and had at least a BLS with two EMTs at the event charging $150 an hour.


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> It happens to deal with medical/fire standby for offroading events. Harvey found out that we where doing some medical standby in his AOR and flipped. We did basic fire suppression, extraction, and medical standby but would not transport. Fire Marshal always signed off on the event permits. Harvey thought in his mind we where working around the system. Fire Marshal backed us up but Harvey put his army of lawyers to work. In the long run Harvey got his way and had at least a BLS with two EMTs at the event charging $150 an hour.


There are still companies that do exactly that, with Hall Ambulance there for transport.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

NPO said:


> There are still companies that do exactly that, with Hall Ambulance there for transport.



I'm well aware of that but this was years ago and I believe Harvey had issue with the fact we had our own box.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> I'm well aware of that but this was years ago and I believe Harvey had issue with the fact we had our own box.


So you were providing ambulance services in someone else's EOA, and taking their business, without their permission? That doesn't really sound unreasonable on their part.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So you were providing ambulance services in someone else's EOA, and taking their business, without their permission? That doesn't really sound unreasonable on their part.



Like I said we did not transport except to where a Hall ambulance could get to. The box was there so we could stabilize and treat life threatening injuries before we would transfer the patient to an arriving Hall ambulance. It was modified as well so it had offroading capability something Hall didn't have at the time. This eliminated the need to put someone on a backboard in the back of a chase truck. We ran our modified box and one emergency chase truck for events. We offered what Hall didn't have the capability to do. It would be different if Hall had the ability.


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> Like I said we did not transport except to where a Hall ambulance could get to. The box was there so we could stabilize and treat life threatening injuries before we would transfer the patient to an arriving Hall ambulance. It was modified as well so it had offroading capability something Hall didn't have at the time. This eliminated the need to put someone on a backboard in the back of a chase truck. We ran our modified box and one emergency chase truck for events. We offered what Hall didn't have the capability to do. It would be different if Hall had the ability.


Standby is generally still covered under EOAs. Also, this must have been quite a while ago. Hall has had 4x4 units for a long time.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

NPO said:


> Standby is generally still covered under EOAs. Also, this must have been quite a while ago. Hall has had 4x4 units for a long time.



4x4 and off-road capability is different. We had front and rear air lockers, true beadlocks with air down ability, and disconnects plus more travel than one would ever need. Plenty of times I can remember when we needed it.


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> 4x4 and off-road capability is different. We had front and rear air lockers, true beadlocks with air down ability, and disconnects plus more travel than one would ever need. Plenty of times I can remember when we needed it.


Where were you providing standby services? 

I am an experienced off roader, and while most EMTs aren't, I can't imagine a standby area that requires beadlocks and air lockers.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

NPO said:


> Where were you providing standby services?
> 
> I am an experienced off roader, and while most EMTs aren't, I can't imagine a standby area that requires beadlocks and air lockers.



Out towards Mojave this was years ago. Mostly for rock crawling events and some class 1 stuff. I long ago fled Kalifornia for greener pastors lol


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> Out towards Mojave this was years ago. Mostly for rock crawling events and some class 1 stuff. I long ago fled Kalifornia for greener pastors lol


Well a box ambulance has no business rock climbing in any regard haha.

Did you find your pastor in Texas?


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

NPO said:


> Well a box ambulance has no business rock climbing in any regard haha.
> 
> Did you find your pastor in Texas?



Oh looking back I agree that a box getting technical is not the greatest idea. Every quarter panel was crunched lol. I see what you did there bravo lol.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

On a separate note you ever see Symons ambulance they ran the Baja with lol. Talk about PR.


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> On a separate note you ever see Symons ambulance they ran the Baja with lol. Talk about PR.


Haha true. But did you ever see how far it made it before it blew the trans? Haha


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

NPO said:


> Haha true. But did you ever see how far it made it before it blew the trans? Haha



No I didn't but they still claim to have run the Baja and have tons of pictures on their website as there claim to fame. What I find is funny is they started off in a small town like Bishop and blew up thanks to their medical directors connections.


----------



## NPO (May 3, 2015)

escapedcaliFF said:


> No I didn't but they still claim to have run the Baja and have tons of pictures on their website as there claim to fame. What I find is funny is they started off in a small town like Bishop and blew up thanks to their medical directors connections.


The made it a few hundred miles and the trans burned up. But they did enter, and that's cool haha. It was a retired ambulance with minimal modification.

How big are they? I thought they had maybe a few small contracts but mostly did standby


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

I just looked and noticed Grange finally stole the company from Judd Symons. Talk about take over. "I built you so I'm taking it over."


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 3, 2015)

NPO said:


> The made it a few hundred miles and the trans burned up. But they did enter, and that's cool haha. It was a retired ambulance with minimal modification.
> 
> How big are they? I thought they had maybe a few small contracts but mostly did standby



They do a lot of standby but got into the more urban areas of San Bernardino. If I remember right Grange was one of the heads at Loma Linda while also the director at Symons. So because of that they really blew up.


----------



## wtferick (May 13, 2015)

http://abc7.com/news/woman-steals-ambulance-crashes-into-semi-truck-in-frazier-park/721334/


Now how did this happen?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 13, 2015)

I cannot  comment on the incident as I was not involved, however I'm glad our crew is okay.


----------



## NPO (May 13, 2015)

wtferick said:


> http://abc7.com/news/woman-steals-ambulance-crashes-into-semi-truck-in-frazier-park/721334/
> 
> 
> Now how did this happen?


My only comment will be I am glad our crew is uninjured. I know no details of how things happened on scene and care not to speculate nor play quarterback. I trust my coworkers.


----------



## Aprz (May 13, 2015)

wtferick said:


> http://abc7.com/news/woman-steals-ambulance-crashes-into-semi-truck-in-frazier-park/721334/
> 
> 
> Now how did this happen?


Hold my beer.


----------



## Jim37F (May 13, 2015)

Holly Molly....definitely glad the crew is alright, but RIP to the truck driver and the woman. Sounds like a no win situation that could happen most anywhere, I know for sure if I show up on scene somewhere and the patient pulls a knife on me, I'm not going to risk getting stabbed and let them take the rig..


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, what was the hiring process? Interview questions? Skills? Any info on what it was like. I have been certified as an EMT for the past 4 years but have not worked on a rig. I have ben working as an ER Tech so my skills are a little rusty. I am debating on just applying for their EMT Academy to refresh rather than just jump right in to an EMT spot. Thoughts on this? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NPO (May 14, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was the hiring process? Interview questions? Skills? Any info on what it was like. I have been certified as an EMT for the past 4 years but have not worked on a rig. I have ben working as an ER Tech so my skills are a little rusty. I am debating on just applying for their EMT Academy to refresh rather than just jump right in to an EMT spot. Thoughts on this? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Skip the academy. I guarantee you know more than the academy kids. 

Hiring process is standard. Personality and ethics questions. No skills. Generally an expedited process. We are hiring a lot of EMTs.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

Hey NPO, Im assuming you work there now? if possible, what would the starting pay be like for someone like myself? I know they say its based on experience but I have no EMS experience, but have been woking in a trauma ER for the past 4 years. And maybe you can answer this, I read a few threads on here in the past, is it true EMTs never run a call? Meaning the medic takes every PT whether its BLS or ALS? Thanks for the help


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 14, 2015)

I'll clear up that misconception for you in regards to EMT's not running call. If you're on an BLS car as an EMT, you will run calls. You get some decent calls too. 

If you're on an ALS rig however,  the medic is always in the back during transport no matter the level of care that is being provided.


----------



## NPO (May 14, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> Hey NPO, Im assuming you work there now? if possible, what would the starting pay be like for someone like myself? I know they say its based on experience but I have no EMS experience, but have been woking in a trauma ER for the past 4 years. And maybe you can answer this, I read a few threads on here in the past, is it true EMTs never run a call? Meaning the medic takes every PT whether its BLS or ALS? Thanks for the help


You will start as a Step 1 EMT. Base pay (8hour) is just less than $15/hr, and prorated on 12 and 24 hour shifts. Its averaged so that every EMT of the same pay scale, who works no over time, makes the same annual pay. Obviously overtime is a given. 

Its sort of true. On an ALS unit, that's correct, medics cannot turn a call to an EMT or BLS unit. However our BLS units do run 911 calls. Generally lower level nonemergency 911 calls, but when ALS is unavailable, or a call accidentally gets prioritized incorrectly, BLS will respond to ALS calls.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

Thank you guys for that, that is what I had read and there are a few companies near where I live that do that as well. SO wasn't for sure if that was the case with hall. Is overtime Easy to come by? How hard is it to get 12 hour shifts on ALS right off the bat? And im assuming to get on 24 or 48s will take some time? With regular shifts and overtime, how hard is it to make a decent living with hall? That's my biggest concern because I will be relocating to Bakersfield.


----------



## NPO (May 14, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> Thank you guys for that, that is what I had read and there are a few companies near where I live that do that as well. SO wasn't for sure if that was the case with hall. Is overtime Easy to come by? How hard is it to get 12 hour shifts on ALS right off the bat? And im assuming to get on 24 or 48s will take some time? With regular shifts and overtime, how hard is it to make a decent living with hall? That's my biggest concern because I will be relocating to Bakersfield.


Overtime is not hard to find in the slightest. Even if there's no open shifts, generally you can call the scheduler and say "paramedic so and so and I want to work this day this time to this time." More often than not, they will accept. 

New policy is that new hire EMTs must start their first 6-months on BLS. I tend to thing that's a good idea. I enjoy BLS anyway. 

24 and 48s do take time, but usually a year or less and you can get a station. 

With overtime, a decent living is not hard to make. Especially if you live here. I know several EMTs making $40k+/year. Not a ton, but for a single 20 something year old, it'll do. 

We do have a few (5 I believe) employees making $100k+/year. But they were grandfathered in, now there is a salary cap.


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 14, 2015)

NPO said:


> Overtime is not hard to find in the slightest. Even if there's no open shifts, generally you can call the scheduler and say "paramedic so and so and I want to work this day this time to this time." More often than not, they will accept.
> 
> New policy is that new hire EMTs must start their first 6-months on BLS. I tend to thing that's a good idea. I enjoy BLS anyway.
> 
> ...



npo thanks for the great info. any idea what medics make w/OT. i wasn't sure if the salary posted on the website was including OT.


----------



## NPO (May 14, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> npo thanks for the great info. any idea what medics make w/OT. i wasn't sure if the salary posted on the website was including OT.


The salary on the website is WITHOUT overtime. 

I'm not 100% on the medic pay.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

What exactly is the salary cap? I have never heard of that before with EMS companies. Where I live now, I have heard of EMTs pulling in 80k-150k per year. Obviously the pay is a good deal higher here, but still a lot for an EMT. Do you get regular raises? When they Hire you, do you go through a training, or is it the typical week long orientations of the county and the companies equipment and then like a week of FTO time? Most companies around here, (Northern CA) that's all they do. You do a week orientation, and then like 6 shifts of FTO. How does Hall handle their New hires?


----------



## gonefishing (May 14, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> What exactly is the salary cap? I have never heard of that before with EMS companies. Where I live now, I have heard of EMTs pulling in 80k-150k per year. Obviously the pay is a good deal higher here, but still a lot for an EMT. Do you get regular raises? When they Hire you, do you go through a training, or is it the typical week long orientations of the county and the companies equipment and then like a week of FTO time? Most companies around here, (Northern CA) that's all they do. You do a week orientation, and then like 6 shifts of FTO. How does Hall handle their New hires?


Its when you reach a max set of pay by the company.  You can't make anymore.


----------



## NPO (May 14, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> What exactly is the salary cap? I have never heard of that before with EMS companies. Where I live now, I have heard of EMTs pulling in 80k-150k per year. Obviously the pay is a good deal higher here, but still a lot for an EMT. Do you get regular raises? When they Hire you, do you go through a training, or is it the typical week long orientations of the county and the companies equipment and then like a week of FTO time? Most companies around here, (Northern CA) that's all they do. You do a week orientation, and then like 6 shifts of FTO. How does Hall handle their New hires?



The salary caps are listed online I believe. Its because we pay some people so much, and cost of living is so low.

When you get hired you do 2 weeks of classroom orientation and 5 weeks minimum FTO training.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

That seems like a much better training process than up here. Especially for someone coming from a smaller town and not familiar with the area. Im horrible with directions so Would take me quite some time to learn the city. As a new EMT, If I wanted to work 5 12s per week is that easy? I know you mentioned you do 6 months BLS, are you limited to only that when picking up overtime during those 6 months? And how hard would it be to clear 40k-50k? This is a difficult decision to make due to the fact that where I live is slightly cheaper to live and I make a little more. But if Im gonna work EMS, and make a move to do it, Hall is where I want to go.

Another question, I notice in a lot of pictures of Hall, they have Manual Gurneys. Is this still the case or are they with the 2015 times and have power gurneys? HaHaHa


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

And in regards to my question on the salary cap, I meant what is the number? Like for example do they cap it at 70k, 80k? Lower or higher? I tried looking but all they mention is the salary range before overtime which they say is 29k-60k


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

Also, Whats the typical turn around time from the start of the process? Meaning, If I applied today, what is the average time it takes to get interviewed and hired? Sorry for all the crazy questions, just a big decision to make especially since I would be relocating


----------



## TRSpeed (May 14, 2015)

@Jondoe5150

Yes, the training time here when you start is alot longer than most companies. Also, All our ALS units have Stryker Power cots. 40k as an EMT is not hard like someone mentioned, OT there is plenty of which you can do ALS or BLS once you clear FTO. The cap is for a base rate not including OT. So you'll top say for medic at 75k but with OT you'll make 90k. Turn around time just depends but from when you apply they'll get back to you within a week.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (May 14, 2015)

Thank you for answering those questions for me TRSpeed. So if I am understanding correctly, at base pay, there is a cap, but you can exceed that with overtime? is there a cap on overtime as well or just on base pay? What type of questions do they ask in the interview process? IS there multiple interviews or just one like most companies. Thanks for all the help everyone, its making things a little easier for not just me but im sure anyone in my situation.


----------



## NPO (May 14, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> Thank you for answering those questions for me TRSpeed. So if I am understanding correctly, at base pay, there is a cap, but you can exceed that with overtime? is there a cap on overtime as well or just on base pay? What type of questions do they ask in the interview process? IS there multiple interviews or just one like most companies. Thanks for all the help everyone, its making things a little easier for not just me but im sure anyone in my situation.



There is no cap on overtime, just what you can get. The salary cap is just when you so getting raises. 

Standard "in this scenario what would you do" mostly non medical, just to assess your as a person.

There is a second interview with the Ops Mgr, but he generally knows he wants to give you the job if you're in his office. It's basically just to meet and talk.


----------



## Medic209 (May 24, 2015)

Hello all, just want to chime in. I currently work for a BLS fire department in the central valley and recently applied to Hall, I had my interview a couple of days ago and think it went fairly well. On the resume I gave to my interviewer I have Fire and EMS experience as a FTO and made it know that I am willing to move to Bakersfield for an opportunity at such a great company . I have a couple of questions How long should I wait for a callback for a second interview? Should I follow up at the one week mark? Thank you for your input.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 24, 2015)

Medic209 said:


> Hello all, just want to chime in. I currently work for a BLS fire department in the central valley and recently applied to Hall, I had my interview a couple of days ago and think it went fairly well. On the resume I gave to my interviewer I have Fire and EMS experience as a FTO and made it know that I am willing to move to Bakersfield for an opportunity at such a great company . I have a couple of questions How long should I wait for a callback for a second interview? Should I follow up at the one week mark? Thank you for your input.



They get back to you reasonably quick usually a week. And yes, if you haven't herd in a 10 days give hr a call. You applying medic or emt?


----------



## Medic209 (May 24, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> They get back to you reasonably quick usually a week. And yes, if you haven't herd in a 10 days give hr a call. You applying medic or emt?


 
Thanks. I applied for emt.


----------



## ghost02 (May 24, 2015)

You'll hear back in about a week.

Oops, just saw tr speed already answered. Good luck then!


----------



## NPO (May 24, 2015)

Be aware that Hall is reluctant to hire people with a Fire Dept background, so if you don't hear back, that may be why. In that event, reply without the fire Dept on your resume. 

However, generally they are worried about people leaving for the fire dept; you're doing the opposite.


----------



## gonefishing (May 24, 2015)

NPO said:


> Be aware that Hall is reluctant to hire people with a Fire Dept background, so if you don't hear back, that may be why. In that event, reply without the fire Dept on your resume.
> 
> However, generally they are worried about people leaving for the fire dept; you're doing the opposite.


The way ems should be.


----------



## Medic209 (May 29, 2015)

Good Evening guys, so I made a call to HR and left a message. Less than 20min later I received a call from HR to schedule a second interview with the Assistant Operations manager. I'm wearing a suit to the interview and bringing some PT gear. Any pointers for the second round interview? I was gonna hand a resume to the Ops. manager but the only down side is my current position is a FF/Apparatus operator, my previous job before that was for CALFIRE, and previous to that I worked for several EMS companies and was an adjunct EMT-B instructor for a private college. Should I put my current occupation as well as all my EMS experience on my resume or just my EMS experience??? -Thank you.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 29, 2015)

If you made it to the second interview they want to hire you. It's basically sitting down with the ops mgr so he can see you're not a ****, and tolerable to talk to for a few minutes. You should be fine including all your experience, as long as you emphasize that Hall is where you want to make a career, and fire is behind you, it rubbed you the wrong way, you didn't like it and just wanted to do EMS all along, whatever. They want to see you as a career paramedic who they'll be able to retain for years. 
Good luck


----------



## NPO (May 29, 2015)

Congrats. It sounds like we may be seeing you in the orange and blue colors soon!


----------



## Medic209 (Jun 1, 2015)

Does anyone know of any good apartment complexes that are affordable?


----------



## NPO (Jun 1, 2015)

Medic209 said:


> Does anyone know of any good apartment complexes that are affordable?


Anywhere west of the 99 freeway should be good.


----------



## Medic209 (Jun 2, 2015)

26k was the offer with my "experience". Website says emt "start" at 29k. What is the disconnect here?


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 2, 2015)

Medic209 said:


> 26k was the offer with my "experience". Website says emt "start" at 29k. What is the disconnect here?


The OT


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 2, 2015)

Medic209 said:


> 26k was the offer with my "experience". Website says emt "start" at 29k. What is the disconnect here?


Pm sent


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 2, 2015)

@Medic209
Step 1 is 29,529 just looked. For new emt. If you just did the math for your hourly. You have done your math wrong., is all.
Step 1: 14.20 on 40hr work week.


----------



## NPO (Jun 2, 2015)

You must have done the math wrong. I've never heard them refer to salary except on the website. Everything else is hourly.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 2, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 2, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> @Medic209
> Step 1 is 29,529 just looked. For new emt. If you just did the math for your hourly. You have done your math wrong., is all.
> Step 1: 14.20 on 40hr work week.


Read this. 


LACoGurneyjockey said:


> 29,529 for a step 1 medic?


Jeez you don't read either...


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 2, 2015)

**** English! 
Yea. I feel kinda stoopid reading that the second time


----------



## NPO (Jun 2, 2015)

Also, everyone getting a raise soon.


----------



## Medic209 (Jun 5, 2015)

So I drove 800 plus + for a thanks but no thanks. I have too many certs, degrees(which are fire related).


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 5, 2015)

Medic209 said:


> So I drove 800 plus + for a thanks but no thanks. I have too many certs, degrees(which are fire related).


Sorry to hear that.  All they want is pure ems people.  Do you have your fireman 2?


----------



## Medic209 (Jun 5, 2015)

Csfm FF 1,2 Con space rescue tech, Conspace rescue awarness, Hazmat Fro, Hazmat Decon, Driver operator 1a, 1b,  Ics 100,200,300,400 , 700-704, 800, Fire Investigator 1a, Ib,river and flood water rescue, boat operator,calfire 179hr cert,Fire management 1, Fire prevention1, Rescue systems 1, Low angle rescue operations. AS fire science, working on BS in emergency management. (ADL,ME card, Clean driving record, Class C with FF endorsement)


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 5, 2015)

Medic209 said:


> Csfm FF 1,2 Con space rescue tech,Hazmat Fro, Hazmat Decon, Driver operator 1a, 1b,  Ics 100,200,300,400 , 700-704, 800, Fire Investigator 1a, Ib,river and flood water rescue, boat operator,calfire 179hr cert,Fire management 1, Fire prevention1,AS fire science, working on BS in emergency management.


Rural Metro took over Burbank Airport for fire and they are looking for guys with alot of fire education.  Check them out.


----------



## Medic209 (Jun 5, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Rural Metro took over Burbank Airport for fire and they are looking for guys with alot of fire education.  Check them out.


I have a pretty good full-time  fire job atm with a local fd, 20min drive. Thanks for the heads up though. (I'm 3hrs north of bakersfield)


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 5, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Rural Metro took over Burbank Airport for fire and they are looking for guys with alot of fire education.  Check them out.



This isn't true is it!?


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 5, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> This isn't true is it!?


100% lol
There might be hope for Bowers after all.lol


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 5, 2015)

That's unbeleivable. A dramatic turn of events. I can't believe they were able to wrangle that.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey medic209 where are you from? Im assuming in the 209 region? LoL Im about that far up north from Bako as well.

As for the 26k starting comment, is this true? That seems low considering 29k is already fairly low.

Also, do they hire Part time, Full time? How does that work?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 10, 2015)

Only hire full time.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok cool


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

Whatever info you have from your experience from application to hire to starting pay, please share


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Hey fella! I just interviewed and got hired at hall ambulance. So if you have any questions



Whatever info you have from your experience from application to hire to starting pay, please share


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2015)

@Jondoe5150 read the comments man. 26k was wrong. Starting pay is 29.5k


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 10, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> Whatever info you have from your experience from application to hire to starting pay, please share


Whatever info anyone has, probably is somewhere between page 1 and page 12 of this thread... Check it out.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok *******, I have read through this thread from top to bottom. I don't live in the area and am hesitant on making the move and considering leaving a 30hr ER Tech job to a 29k EMS gig so I am trying to get all the info I possibly can.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> @Jondoe5150 read the comments man. 26k was wrong. Starting pay is 29.5k



Thanks for clearing that up. I noticed a few of you cleared that up but I thought I read he was offered a job and they offered him 26k. That's where I was a little confused so I was just making sure.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 10, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I noticed a few of you cleared that up but I thought I read he was offered a job and they offered him 26k. That's where I was a little confused so I was just making sure.


If you want a career in ems Hall is the place.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> If you want a career in ems Hall is the place.



That's what I hear A LOT!!! Im just worried about the pay vs cost of living. Cost of living is about that same as where I live now, but pay is significantly different. Just hoping I can match what I make a year now around 55k-60k, or at least fairly close


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2015)

Bro honestly, I don't think they will match 60k a yrs as a starting emt.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

Im not worried about starting, I figured it will suck in the beginning, I just mean at some point, I would hope to bring in that much. From what a few ppl have commented, they make it sound easy to make good money with all the overtime available.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2015)

Ya ot is always there, we have almost 400 employees. So people are always taking days off. Just fyi. I work a shift maybe 2 a pay period and have always made 40k as an emt.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

So average of like 4 shifts a week? How long have you been there? And I keep reading comments about them raising the pay? Do you know what the increase is suppose to be?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2015)

11%increase in Jan across the board for everyone.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh wow... That's a pretty decent raise. Is that like a yearly thing or is this just something they are doing this time around?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2015)

Last 2 raises have been the same. But usually it's up to 1-5% yearly depending on merit.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok so just out of curiosity, if anyone knows, I applied on Monday, and then got the notification email to do the personality test they have you do. I did that yesterday as well, does anyone know what the next phase is and how long it will typically take to hear something? And as of now, my EMT cert is not registered in Kern county, I am from a different county, would you recommend I switch to kern before a possible interview? Thanks in advance


----------



## ghost02 (Jun 11, 2015)

You don't need to switch to Kern as long as you have your gray state card to apply. All kern specific things are done during training.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 11, 2015)

ghost02 said:


> You don't need to switch to Kern as long as you have your gray state card to apply. All kern specific things are done during training.



Perfect. Thank you for the reply. I was just worried cause I think on the job posting it says they require kern county so just wanted to make sure.


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> Ok so just out of curiosity, if anyone knows, I applied on Monday, and then got the notification email to do the personality test they have you do. I did that yesterday as well, does anyone know what the next phase is and how long it will typically take to hear something? And as of now, my EMT cert is not registered in Kern county, I am from a different county, would you recommend I switch to kern before a possible interview? Thanks in advance


 Just wondering if you heard back from them since taking the assessment ? I just did my Behavioral assessment  yesterday.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

CaliEmt619 said:


> Just wondering if you heard back from them since taking the assessment ? I just did my Behavioral assessment  yesterday.



I have not heard anything yet. I did my assessment last Wed or Thurs. I was hoping someone on here could give a time frame from which you hear anything after doing the assessment. If I didnt hear anything by Friday I was thinking of just calling


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

And what is the key to passing those assessments!!?? I seem to never "pass" them and never understand why


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 16, 2015)

I heard from a friend who used to be in HR for a gas station that its better if you only choose "Strongly Agree" or "Strongly Disagree" try not to choose anything in between.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 16, 2015)

It takes about a week or two before decisions are made in regards to interviews. I know right now we are looking to start up another academy, so I can only imagine that HR is pretty busy.


----------



## NPO (Jun 16, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> And what is the key to passing those assessments!!?? I seem to never "pass" them and never understand why


Those tests are yes/no answers. That's the only way to pass.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2015)

I keep hearing how great Hall is to work for. 

I make 55k a year as a medic and FTO and get dragged through the dirt every day at work as far as volume. 

Tired of posting, tired of running UHUs of 0.8 and higher every day. I love the West Coast and my girl isn't keen on going super far from here, seem like Hall would be an option? 

I'm looking for a career but I'd like to not have to sit in a box all day of work OT to have enough cash to do anything fun.


----------



## NPO (Jun 17, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I keep hearing how great Hall is to work for.
> 
> I make 55k a year as a medic and FTO and get dragged through the dirt every day at work as far as volume.
> 
> ...


Well the nice thing is medics make that and more here. Also the cost of living is low for California.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 17, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I keep hearing how great Hall is to work for.
> 
> I make 55k a year as a medic and FTO and get dragged through the dirt every day at work as far as volume.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing. As you know there is pros and cons everywhere man. Off the top of my head I can say there is no readily available snow mobiling here lol we don't have intermediates to let attend our calls(although the plan this yr is to be able to downgrade the call to bls and have a bls unit show up and take the pt), or tems medics. Although here Mr hall compensates and loves to recognize his employees. We have 14 rural stations with mostly dual unit deployment. Benefits are fully paid for my employer. Very nice top of the line equipment. Flight medics and great new medical director. Ofcoarse there is many other things to think of but this is just a start. What's the point in making more money or same with less work but not being happy because you can't easily do the things you love, and being far from family. Not trying to discourage you brother. Btw how many yrs of total exp. Emt and medic


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Here's the thing. As you know there is pros and cons everywhere man. Off the top of my head I can say there is no readily available snow mobiling here lol we don't have intermediates to let attend our calls(although the plan this yr is to be able to downgrade the call to bls and have a bls unit show up and take the pt), or tems medics. Although here Mr hall compensates and loves to recognize his employees. We have 14 rural stations with mostly dual unit deployment. Benefits are fully paid for my employer. Very nice top of the line equipment. Flight medics and great new medical director. Ofcoarse there is many other things to think of but this is just a start. What's the point in making more money or same with less work but not being happy because you can't easily do the things you love, and being far from family. Not trying to discourage you brother. Btw how many yrs of total exp. Emt and medic



Definitely pros and cons to everywhere. 

I've got 4.5 years combined. Mostly all medic though.


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 25, 2015)

So i got a call today to set up an interview, unfortunately i was unable to schedule it due to me just getting hired at Rural Metro down here in SD and my orientation is M-F 8-5pm so the HR lady who contacted me said i can call her after my first week of orientation and hopefully ill have a schedule that will allow me to set up a interview i feel HALL is a better opportunity but i cant really do anything about my situation here ****ty but im hoping it works out..


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

CaliEmt619 said:


> So i got a call today to set up an interview, unfortunately i was unable to schedule it due to me just getting hired at Rural Metro down here in SD and my orientation is M-F 8-5pm so the HR lady who contacted me said i can call her after my first week of orientation and hopefully ill have a schedule that will allow me to set up a interview i feel HALL is a better opportunity but i cant really do anything about my situation here ****ty but im hoping it works out..


As someone who migrated from R/M San Diego to Hall Ambulance, I can say without a doubt, I am much happier here. If I were you, I'd do everything in my power to make that interview with Hall Ambulance happen.


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to, but what am I to do ? Im hoping that after my 1 week of orientation at RM they will give me my regular schedule and I will then be able to schedule that interview. How long was your orientation at RM SD ?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

CaliEmt619 said:


> I want to, but what am I to do ? Im hoping that after my 1 week of orientation at RM they will give me my regular schedule and I will then be able to schedule that interview. How long was your orientation at RM SD ?


Orientation at R/M San Diego was roughly a week and a half. It's been almost 8 months since I left R/M so things could have changed since then.


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 25, 2015)

And how soon was it till they gave you your set schedule ? @CodeBru1984


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

CaliEmt619 said:


> And how soon was it till they gave you your set schedule ? @CodeBru1984


Usually by the end of classroom orientation, as long as you complete the orientation checklist (ICS courses, etc) prior to the end of orientation, which can be done as long as you're diligent about it.


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info @CodeBru1984 ... I hope I can set up an interview she said she'll be expecting my call on July 6th so hopefully by then ill have my set schedule if I dont I might have to just ask for another week. Also, Is it normal to make over 2000$ a month working as a step 1 EMT for HALL ?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

Honestly, I'm not sure what a step 1 EMT pay pre tax deductions is at the end of the month without OT factored in. Perhaps one of my coworkers can answer that, @TRSpeed.


----------



## ghost02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Pre tax around 2400. Reality is base pay no extra shifts is about 1800. Work an extrashift or so and you'll be over 2000.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

See... One of my coworkers answered your question pretty quickly!


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 25, 2015)

That doesnt sound bad at all. Im definitely the workaholic type of guy so working overtime as much as i can would be ok with me .. My current job now BLS IFT I can work 100+ hrs and I'll get a lil over 1000$ . Lol not cool


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

CaliEmt619 said:


> That doesnt sound bad at all. Im definitely the workaholic type of guy so working overtime as much as i can would be ok with me .. My current job now BLS IFT I can work 100+ hrs and I'll get a lil over 1000$ . Lol not cool


And what company is that? (Message me if you don't want to publicly announce who you are currently employed by).


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 25, 2015)

Ya with 100 hrs you will bring home 1200 plus


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya with 100 hrs you will bring home 1200 plus


No wonder my paycheck always looks so good... Until I see the amount of taxes that are taken out.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol I worked 105 hrs last check and made like 1600 haha minus taxes ofcoarse


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Lol I worked 105 hrs last check and made like 1600 haha minus taxes ofcoarse


Before or after taxes? And yeah, I made roughly the same amount last pay period as well and had easily over 100 hours in 2 weeks.


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 25, 2015)

Can you message me @CodeBru1984 I couldnt figure out how to PM lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

CaliEmt619 said:


> Can you message me @CodeBru1984 I couldnt figure out how to PM lol


Sure, standby.


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 25, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Lol I worked 105 hrs last check and made like 1600 haha minus taxes ofcoarse


Dude thats legit, ofcourse my company doesn't pay OT after 8 hrs only after 80 hrs in a pay period . And 24s are only 15 hrs paid unless we get a call after 10pm any calls after 10pm is +2 hrs


----------



## NPO (Jun 25, 2015)

I work quite a bit, but I regularly bring home $1400 per paycheck, after tax as a step one EMT (with a small bump for being CCT). It's definitely worth the move financially and morally.

Also cost of living is not even comparable to SD.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

NPO said:


> I work quite a bit, but I regularly bring home $1400 per paycheck, after tax as a step one EMT (with a small bump for being CCT). It's definitely worth the move financially and morally.
> 
> Also cost of living is not even comparable to SD.


I pay more for rent here than I did in SD... But then again, I don't live in the ghetto either.


----------



## NPO (Jun 25, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I pay more for rent here than I did in SD... But then again, I don't live in the ghetto either.


You're ghetto-adjacent.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2015)

NPO said:


> You're ghetto-adjacent.


Eh... So... At least it's not 2's, 4's, 5's, 6's, or 63's/64's district.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2015)

You guys are talking about EMT Pay right? how much more does a medic take home per pay period?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes emt. And medic pay soon. Step 1 is gonna be 245 on a 12hr shift or 17.35hr.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2015)

That's not bad at all. Hall is pretty much as Texan as Cali gets.


----------



## NPO (Jun 25, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> That's not bad at all. Hall is pretty much as Texan as Cali gets.


Santa Clara has some decent protocols. But I'm hoping our new medical director will push us forward. In his first few months he has already rewritten protocols, and held an open forum for EMS to attend to discuss the future. I've also personally talked with him a few times one-on-one


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 25, 2015)

NPO said:


> Santa Clara has some decent protocols. But I'm hoping our new medical director will push us forward. In his first few months he has already rewritten protocols, and held an open forum for EMS to attend to discuss the future. I've also personally talked with him a few times one-on-one



But santa clara blows regardless right now cause R/M is such a joke. Completely ruined EMS in santa clara county. Such a mess. I wanted to work there but hear its not worth the risk cause they have no problem hiring and firing for no reason


----------



## NPO (Jun 25, 2015)

Jondoe5150 said:


> But santa clara blows regardless right now cause R/M is such a joke. Completely ruined EMS in santa clara county. Such a mess. I wanted to work there but hear its not worth the risk cause they have no problem hiring and firing for no reason


As a former R/M employee I agree. I was laid off and rehired 28 days later.


----------



## Jondoe5150 (Jun 25, 2015)

I dont even know how they exist anymore. I watched the transition from amr to R/M and never thought I would see the day that the crews would be dying to have amr back. Lol


----------



## Tiger09 (Jul 22, 2015)

How much does a hall medic make on a 24? I know the 12s go 3/4 every two weeks, what's a 24 schedule like? I'm thinking about making the commute from SFV, I can't stand IFT anymore...


----------



## Tiger09 (Jul 22, 2015)

And I saw on the recruitment page that medics can make up to 80k before ot...how is that possible?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 22, 2015)

24 is 
XO XO XO XOOOO
XO XO XO XOOOOOO

48 
XXOO XXOO XXOOOOOOOO


----------



## NPO (Jul 22, 2015)

Tiger09 said:


> And I saw on the recruitment page that medics can make up to 80k before ot...how is that possible?


"Up to" $80k. Before we had that cap you could get raises every year until you retire. We have several medics and emts making over 100k because they were grandfathered from before the wage cap.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 22, 2015)

Well now they cap at 80k but at the end of the yr they will get bonus check in a lump sum of whatever raise they would get. But there hourly will not change.  So say it's a 3% they will get 3%of 80k as a lump sum.


----------



## NPO (Jul 22, 2015)

Also let's not forget about the rewards every 5 years. How much is the 15 year vacation voucher? $1500? And the rollex can't be cheap either.


----------



## Tiger09 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dang 100k, must be nice.  And medic pay decreases on a 24 and 48 right?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes different hourly depending on shift although You will make the same yearly no matter what shift with no extra shifts. Obviously on a 24 or 48 you will have the opportunity no make more just because you have more available days off a month.


----------



## Tiger09 (Jul 22, 2015)

Venice13 said:


> I've been a Paramedic for 17yrs. I worked in Ventura County, CA for AMR.  I quit the job to try something new, but I miss the rig and the calls.  I'm interviewing with Hall in two days. How's the interview process and does Hall pay for experience?  Do they start everyone at $40,000?  Thank you for your time.


Are you working at hall now? I'm about to finish medic school and I'm try to decide whether to go amr ventura or hall as a career. What's medic pay like for ventura and scheduling?


----------



## Tiger09 (Jul 22, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Yes different hourly depending on shift although You will make the same yearly no matter what shift with no extra shifts. Obviously on a 24 or 48 you will have the opportunity no make more just because you have more available days off a month.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

As someone from San Jose who is looking in to companies, Hall is now on my list.  Hmmm.......thinking about it.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 9, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> As someone from San Jose who is looking in to companies, Hall is now on my list.  Hmmm.......thinking about it.


Good choice. Great equipment. Great experience.


----------



## wtferick (Aug 28, 2015)

Good job today with the incident Hall ambulance.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 28, 2015)

wtferick said:


> Good job today with the incident Hall ambulance.


I missed it... I was on an IFT LDT to Beverly Hills.


----------



## NPO (Aug 29, 2015)

I was there. It was more hype than incident. Us and KCDF responded with appropriate resources for what was reported. 

However what was reported vs what was happening was different t.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 30, 2015)

NPO said:


> I was there. It was more hype than incident. Us and KCDF responded with appropriate resources for what was reported.
> 
> However what was reported vs what was happening was different t.


Details! LOL


----------



## NPO (Aug 30, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Details! LOL


It's all on the EMS world article. Initial report was 300 patients. In the end 30 were decontaminated. Also the last time pesticides were used in the area was 3 hours prior to the first report, and it was by a tractor not an airplane. There was also reports of running nosebleeds and vomiting. One guy vomited, and 2 vomited when they saw his vomit. That was the extent.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 30, 2015)

NPO said:


> It's all on the EMS world article. Initial report was 300 patients. In the end 30 were decontaminated. Also the last time pesticides were used in the area was 3 hours prior to the first report, and it was by a tractor not an airplane. There was also reports of running nosebleeds and vomiting. One guy vomited, and 2 vomited when they saw his vomit. That was the extent.


HA! good read! Mass hysteria.  Glad the recall system worked for you guys.  We miss you down here man.


----------



## wtferick (Sep 14, 2015)

So guys which part of kern county is the best place to work at ?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 14, 2015)

wtferick said:


> So guys which part of kern county is the best place to work at ?


I seriously hope you're joking by asking that question....


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Hall covers pretty much the whole county. You can work a station far east by Kramer junction in boron. South in the mountains of frazier park. Far west in taft. South east in Rosemond. Etc. We have 15 stations I believe

All depends what kind of calls and how busy you want to be.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 14, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Hall covers pretty much the whole county. You can work a station far east by Kramer junction in boron. South in the mountains of frazier park. Far west in taft. South east in Rosemond. Etc. We have 15 stations I believe
> 
> All depends what kind of calls and how busy you want to be.


But you're also forgetting the other two lesser known companies... Delano and Liberty which cover Delano/McFarland, and the areas around Lake Isabella.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 14, 2015)

No I didn't forget them lol


----------



## wtferick (Sep 14, 2015)

No seriously. Haha what's the best location to work at... Cal city.. Tehachapi.. Etc lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 14, 2015)

wtferick said:


> No seriously. Haha what's the best location to work at... Cal city.. Tehachapi.. Etc lol


Well if and when you get hired on at Hall, you'll have to do a mandatory FTO process and then at a minimum 90 days of in the metro Bakersfield area prior to being allowed to bid into outlying stations. I personally like Wasco.


----------



## wtferick (Sep 14, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Well if and when you get hired on at Hall, you'll have to do a mandatory FTO process and then at a minimum 90 days of in the metro Bakersfield area prior to being allowed to bid into outlying stations. I personally like Wasco.


I follow some who work at cal city. How is it working there?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 14, 2015)

wtferick said:


> I follow some who work at cal city. How is it working there?


I wouldn't know, as I work in either metro Bakersfield, or Wasco.


----------



## NPO (Sep 14, 2015)

wtferick said:


> No seriously. Haha what's the best location to work at... Cal city.. Tehachapi.. Etc lol


Depends on where/how you want to work. Some prefer Metro, some prefer Boron, which I believe runs 100 calls per year. That station is subsidized by a CA Healthcare District, or something like that. I like Frazier Park because I like the wilderness and mountains.

There are no "good" (wealthy and heathy) cities outside of Bakersfield. All of the outlying towns are small and have high levels of poverty, probably because of farm labor. Tehachipi would probably be the exception to that.


wtferick said:


> I follow some who work at cal city. How is it working there?


Again, depends who you talk to.

I probably wouldn't bid that station. The guy you follow loves that station. But I've heard of too many problems with CalCity Fire, and that's not just an objective observation. They have gone head to head with County EMS.


----------



## wtferick (Sep 14, 2015)

NPO said:


> Depends on where/how you want to work. Some prefer Metro, some prefer Boron, which I believe runs 100 calls per year. That station is subsidized by a CA Healthcare District, or something like that. I like Frazier Park because I like the wilderness and mountains.
> 
> There are no "good" (wealthy and heathy) cities outside of Bakersfield. All of the outlying towns are small and have high levels of poverty, probably because of farm labor. Tehachipi would probably be the exception to that.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 14, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> But you're also forgetting the other two lesser known companies... Delano and Liberty which cover Delano/McFarland, and the areas around Lake Isabella.


That's fine, even Kern county hospitals forget Ridgecrest is actually in Kern county. 
But what they said, go work for Hall. There's no nice part of Kern county, but it's all a fun place to work.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 14, 2015)

wtferick said:


> So guys which part of kern county is the best place to work at ?



Oildale!


----------



## Mufasa556 (Sep 14, 2015)

You haven't lived until you've spent time in Oildale!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 14, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> You haven't lived until you've spent time in Trona!



Fixed that for you


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 15, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> You haven't lived until you've spent time in Oildale!


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> View attachment 2283



Shhhhhh don't tell him Oildale is bad!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 15, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Shhhhhh don't tell him Oildale is bad!


I'm sure he'll learn really quickly if he ends up getting hired on at Hall.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm sure he'll learn really quickly if he ends up getting hired on at Hall.



Haha true, us Tulare boys even knew about Oildale last year and we've never been there haha.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 15, 2015)

Oildale. Worst. Area. Ever.
(Ok, perhaps I'm being a tad dramatic....)


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2015)

Porterville was just as "lovely" haha


----------



## NPO (Sep 15, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Haha true, us Tulare boys even knew about Oildale last year and we've never been there haha.


Everyone with access to YouTube knows.








CALEMT said:


> Porterville was just as "lovely" haha


Not even a comparison. I've been there, and my dad worked in Tulare County for years with Cal Fire/CDF


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2015)

NPO said:


> Not even a comparison. I've been there, and my dad worked in Tulare County for years with Cal Fire/CDF



While nothing compares to Oildale, you gotta admit Porterville has some interesting characters haha.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 15, 2015)

NPO said:


> Everyone with access to YouTube knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NPO did you know that Vernon just built 200 residential units and a park?


----------



## NPO (Sep 15, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> NPO did you know that Vernon just built 200 residential units and a park?


Did they double the population? 
And a park?? Must be to clean up the pollution from the factories.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 15, 2015)

NPO said:


> Did they double the population?
> And a park?? Must be to clean up the pollution from the factories.


They need voters lol


----------



## etoh5150 (Nov 22, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> Hey fella! I just interviewed and got hired at hall ambulance. So if you have any questions


I have an interview coming up. Could you fill me in on the questions asked in the interview. Are there any medical (emt) questions asked?


----------



## NPO (Nov 22, 2015)

etoh5150 said:


> I have an interview coming up. Could you fill me in on the questions asked in the interview. Are there any medical (emt) questions asked?


Not really any medical. Mostly scenerio/personality questions. Like "Describe a time where you had to step into a leadership role..." Etc


----------



## etoh5150 (Nov 22, 2015)

Sounds good. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## etoh5150 (Nov 23, 2015)

NPO said:


> Not really any medical. Mostly scenerio/personality questions. Like "Describe a time where you had to step into a leadership role..." Etc



Had the first interview. There is a second interview with management. Is this the job offer interview? What time of additional questions are asked?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 24, 2015)

etoh5150 said:


> Had the first interview. There is a second interview with management. Is this the job offer interview? What time of additional questions are asked?


The second interview is merely a formality. It is an opportunity for upper management to get to know you, and determine if your an appropriate fit for Hall Ambulance Service.


----------



## JOHN TABLANG (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi sirs / ma'ams. I am moving to Bakersfield this January coming from Brooklyn, NY. I am a NYS EMT-B and very new in the US, landed here last May 2015. Got some EMT/Firefighter experience in Phils., Qatar and UAE. Can I apply for a job with a reciprocity process? Do I need to take the NREMT exam? Thanks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2016)

JOHN TABLANG said:


> Hi sirs / ma'ams. I am moving to Bakersfield this January coming from Brooklyn, NY. I am a NYS EMT-B and very new in the US, landed here last May 2015. Got some EMT/Firefighter experience in Phils., Qatar and UAE. Can I apply for a job with a reciprocity process? Do I need to take the NREMT exam? Thanks.


You need nremt


----------



## JOHN TABLANG (Jan 10, 2016)

Copy that sir. Thank you.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jan 10, 2016)

You'll get your NREMT and your CA state EMT card, then apply to Hall and once you're employed you can apply for your Kern County EMT card.


----------



## JOHN TABLANG (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Patrick Holland (Jan 16, 2016)

Is it a requirement to move to Bakersfield? Also, does anyone at Hall commute from LA County? And if so, how do they feel about the commute?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 17, 2016)

They prefer that you live in Kern County, but some do commute from LA County.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 17, 2016)

Move up and get a an apartment for $500 a month.  Cheaper than a $1500 a month studio apartment in LA county


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 17, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Move up and get a an apartment for $500 a month.  Cheaper than a $1500 a month studio apartment in LA county


$500 a month perhaps if your renting on the Eastside or in the Dale.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 17, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> $500 a month perhaps if your renting on the Eastside or in the Dale.


Better than oildale


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 18, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Better than oildale


Almost as bad!


----------



## RLE07 (Jan 20, 2016)

chrisemtmags said:


> Hey fella! I just interviewed and got hired at hall ambulance. So if you have any questions


Hi I have a question. I just got accepted into the new academy and did my physical yesterday. Do
You have any idea how many of those weights you have to put into the crate is 75 lbs?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 20, 2016)

RLE07 said:


> Hi I have a question. I just got accepted into the new academy and did my physical yesterday. Do
> You have any idea how many of those weights you have to put into the crate is 75 lbs?


I want to say there's about 10 "weights" that go into the crate. And, don't worry too much about the weights, they're weighted tubes, not disc.


----------



## RLE07 (Jan 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I want to say there's about 10 "weights" that go into the crate. And, don't worry too much about the weights, they're weighted tubes, not disc.


He wouldn't tell me how much they weighed so I have no idea how much I lifted. I did all the blue and 1 purple. So hopefully that's enough!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 20, 2016)

Must have gotten easier... I remember putting one black, one blue, and all the purple in the same crate.


----------



## RLE07 (Jan 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Must have gotten easier... I remember putting one black, one blue, and all the purple in the same crate.


Well the purple are the lightest and then the blue and black is heaviest. So he had me do all the blue and one purple in the same crate. So I have no idea lol. I really hope I passed though.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 21, 2016)

RLE07 said:


> Well the purple are the lightest and then the blue and black is heaviest. So he had me do all the blue and one purple in the same crate. So I have no idea lol. I really hope I passed though.


They'd tell you if you didn't pass the fitness assessment.


----------



## RLE07 (Jan 21, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> They'd tell you if you didn't pass the fitness assessment.


I didn't pass. And he didn't tell me. I had to ask someone today while going back to get my tb results two days later. So I'm out. Really sucks. I wanted this more than anything. And I failed. I'm a 5'2 female at 120 lbs who had a baby 3 months ago. I guess I'll have to try again. I really want this job.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 21, 2016)

Keep trying. There's going to most likely be an academy in August as well. 

Also, it never hurts to ask for a retest.


----------



## RLE07 (Jan 22, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Keep trying. There's going to most likely be an academy in August as well.
> 
> Also, it never hurts to ask for a retest.


I asked. They wouldn't let me retake it.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 22, 2016)

RLE07 said:


> I asked. They wouldn't let me retake it.


Who'd you ask? Also, reapply for the August academy when applications become available.


----------



## RLE07 (Jan 22, 2016)

They called hall. And hall said no. That's what I am planning on doing.


----------



## twilson (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi everyone, would anyone that works at Hall be able to give me information on the Dispatcher position they have open? Just wanted to know about pay scale, advancement, schedule, overtime opportunities. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Feb 20, 2016)

twilson said:


> Hi everyone, would anyone that works at Hall be able to give me information on the Dispatcher position they have open? Just wanted to know about pay scale, advancement, schedule, overtime opportunities. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


My understanding is they only hire internally for those positions.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Mar 9, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> My understanding is they only hire internally for those positions.






twilson said:


> Hi everyone, would anyone that works at Hall be able to give me information on the Dispatcher position they have open? Just wanted to know about pay scale, advancement, schedule, overtime opportunities. Any information would be greatly appreciated.



Well, were not hiring dispatchers currently, but I'm late in replying... But we do hire externally for Dispatcher, although we always try to hire internally first.

Schedule is, 12 hours, 2 on 2 off, alternating weekends off. Pay is somewhere between EMT and paramedic pay. $11-12/hr? Same benefits as EMTs and medics (free health care, 401k, etc). Don't believe there's much overtime because there are RARELY openings for Dispatcher, we have a VERY low Dispatcher turnover rate. Less than 1 per year. Before last year, we didn't lose any dispatchers for several years. We have 4-5 dispatchers on at at time, one being a lead. We dispatch all ambulances in Kern County, which is more than 100,000 calls per year. We're an accredited dispatch center of excellence, or something like that. 

Clearly I don't work in dispatch lol


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Mar 11, 2016)

twilson said:


> Hi everyone, would anyone that works at Hall be able to give me information on the Dispatcher position they have open? Just wanted to know about pay scale, advancement, schedule, overtime opportunities. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


We just opened a dispatch position.


----------



## wtferick (May 22, 2016)

Came to mind today. 

Does Mr. Hall ever plan on taking over Kern County all entirely?


----------



## NPO (May 22, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Came to mind today.
> 
> Does Mr. Hall ever plan on taking over Kern County all entirely?


He's been planning that since February 9th, 1971.

(I'm assuming, yes they would like to be 100%)


----------



## NPO (May 22, 2016)

There have also been numerous movements outside Kern County. Hall has won many bids in the past. 

We once won the Santa Clarita EOA of LA County, but when LACo said our medics couldn't retain scene medical control, re turned it down.


----------



## gonefishing (May 22, 2016)

NPO said:


> There have also been numerous movements outside Kern County. Hall has won many bids in the past.
> 
> We once won the Santa Clarita EOA of LA County, but when LACo said our medics couldn't retain scene medical control, re turned it down.


That wasn't just the county but the IAFF as well.  Medical calls are the bread and butter for LAFD and LA CO FD

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Ippolito (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow, being a few months into my medic program, hall really seems like a superior place to work. EMS in SoCal is sad, moving more north is for the best. 

I plan to do my internship at morongo basin ambulance(I think it's called), medics make like 10 an hour! 

Does hall hire for medics very regularly? Seems like most applying are for EMT.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, Hall does. In fact we have a current need for medics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 26, 2016)

Tony Ippolito said:


> Wow, being a few months into my medic program, hall really seems like a superior place to work. EMS in SoCal is sad, moving more north is for the best.
> 
> I plan to do my internship at morongo basin ambulance(I think it's called), medics make like 10 an hour!
> 
> Does hall hire for medics very regularly? Seems like most applying are for EMT.


Hall is offering a $2500 sign on bonus for medics if they are referred by an employee.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 26, 2016)

NPO said:


> Hall is offering a $2500 sign on bonus for medics if they are referred by an employee.


LOL!!!!! You have made enough money.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 26, 2016)

NPO said:


> Hall is offering a $2500 sign on bonus for medics if they are referred by an employee.


Share the wealth! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 26, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL!!!!! You have made enough money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I'm not saying he HAS to put my name. 

But....


----------



## wtferick (Aug 26, 2016)

Tony Ippolito said:


> Wow, being a few months into my medic program, hall really seems like a superior place to work. EMS in SoCal is sad, moving more north is for the best.
> 
> I plan to do my internship at morongo basin ambulance(I think it's called), medics make like 10 an hour!
> 
> Does hall hire for medics very regularly? Seems like most applying are for EMT.


Hall ambulance is the white picket fence American Dream.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 26, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Hall ambulance is the white picket fence American Dream.


 
Is it THAT good?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 26, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Is it THAT good?


It's good, but not SCEMS good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2016)

AMR is offering a $10,000 sign on bonus for medics haha. CA seems to be in a shortage of medics currently


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 26, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> AMR is offering a $10,000 sign on bonus for medics haha. CA seems to be in a shortage of medics currently


Seriously??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Seriously???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









In addition to that AMR riverside and maybe San Bernardino are offering to fully pay for medic school for EMT employees.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 26, 2016)

What's amr PS medic pay?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2016)

TRSpeed said:


> What's amr PS medic pay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Starting is around $15/hr with daily overtime and no union dues however I've talked to some new hires who said they were able to negotiate higher due to the shortage (haven't been able to get an exact amount from them). I think just our division is short 13 medics currently and we are loosing 2 more.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 26, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Starting is around $15/hr with daily overtime and no union dues however I've talked to some new hires who said they were able to negotiate higher due to the shortage (haven't been able to get an exact amount from them). I think just our division is short 13 medics currently and we are loosing 2 more.



Meanwhile we have a overabundance of EMT's. Hopefully with Desert Trip around the corner some of those medic spots can be filled.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 28, 2016)

Here is my take on Hall Ambulance, I hope this helps.

This is a great company to work for, this is not a prompt, nor am I someone who has anything to gain financially from saying so.
I have worked for a handful of other agencies in, and around Southern California before relocating here with my family. While like anywhere there are pros and cons, the company itself is funded by, and ran by the most genuinely invested owner I have ever known and met. What the man says, he means. Again, these are simple facts, not anything anyone had prompted me to say.

Can you make a career out of it? Sure, you can make a "career" just about anywhere. There is always opportunity for growth in the company, and they acknowledge those deserving of such promotions. It is Bakersfield, it is hot, it isn't the cool coastal breezes I grew up with, but it's also an opportunity to put your skill set as both a basic, and a paramedic to full on use.

The departments here are like nowhere else in California I have ever worked, trained in, or been around. I would estimate ~90% if not more of the fire guys are there to truly help you (there's knuckleheads anywhere you go).

Again, it's not all gum drops and lollipops, we are a private FOR PROFIT company, so there's always setbacks, pressure, and stress, but hey it is a job after all; this is anywhere you go be it public, private, or anything in between.

As a basic I personally enjoyed my time in LA County back when AMR had the true monopoly (those were some very fun times), and believe it or not, there were a handful of guys down there that I would trust with my life as well. I think that system at times is hampered by so much politics, but I am not here to go off on a tangent, or beat a dead horse. It too deserves more credit than is given, and just like ANY system it has good _and _bad EMT's, and paramedics. I simply want to point what it is I have been given by coming here, and that is new life into an otherwise dwindling EMS career. 

The paramedic scholarship is by far nothing short of remarkable. Some of our sponsored guys came to get their books the other day from our station, and I remember being blown away at how it is all fully paid for (books, tuition, clinical, etc.)

All n all we're a pretty lucky bunch in this part of a state that is saturated with systems that do the bare minimum to get by (again, not saying our system is perfect). My advice to anyone looking to seek gainful employment here is have your head on straight, don't BS the bosses, don't pretend to be something you are not, and simply do your job; remember they want "career-minded" individuals.

Hope this helps...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 28, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Here is my take on Hall Ambulance, I hope this helps.
> 
> This is a great company to work for, this is not a prompt, nor am I someone who has anything to gain financially from saying so.
> I have worked for a handful of other agencies in, and around Southern California before relocating here with my family. While like anywhere there are pros and cons, the company itself is funded by, and ran by the most genuinely invested owner I have ever known and met. What the man says, he means. Again, these are simple facts, not anything anyone had prompted me to say.
> ...


What VentMonkey said is spot on, and I can also back up his testimony. Working as an EMT at Hall allowed me to gain valuable experience that I wouldn't have gained had I stayed an working in the SoCal EMS system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWemt28 (Nov 5, 2016)

Is there a time commitment in which you have to work for them as a medic if they put you through school?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 5, 2016)

DWemt28 said:


> Is there a time commitment in which you have to work for them as a medic if they put you through school?


2 years.


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello all,

Tried looking for an accurate "hiring time-line" but found posts from years and years back. So far from lurking, Hall seems like a great place to work and everyone that contributes to the thread is more than helpful with information. I recently just got out of the military and applied for the upcoming Hall EMT Academy for Jan 2017. After submitting my application when should I expect to hear something from Hall or should I just call in to show my interest? 

I know the hiring process is different from someone who already holds an EMT Cert, but what can I expect? Interview, some sort of physical test, and written test for the academy? Thanks for any info!


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 7, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Tried looking for an accurate "hiring time-line" but found posts from years and years back. So far from lurking, Hall seems like a great place to work and everyone that contributes to the thread is more than helpful with information. I recently just got our of the military and applied for the upcoming Hall EMT Academy for Jan 2017. After submitting my application when should I expect to hear something from Hall or should I just call in to show my interest?
> 
> I know the hiring process is different from someone who already holds an EMT Cert, but what can I expect? Interview, some sort of physical test, and written test for the academy? Thanks for any info!


Ask VentMonkey or Codebru. They have all the Hall info.  
Thank you for your service.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Nov 7, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Tried looking for an accurate "hiring time-line" but found posts from years and years back. So far from lurking, Hall seems like a great place to work and everyone that contributes to the thread is more than helpful with information. I recently just got out of the military and applied for the upcoming Hall EMT Academy for Jan 2017. After submitting my application when should I expect to hear something from Hall or should I just call in to show my interest?
> 
> I know the hiring process is different from someone who already holds an EMT Cert, but what can I expect? Interview, some sort of physical test, and written test for the academy? Thanks for any info!


As you said, academy employment is different. EMT and paramedic hires get phone calls with days, academy students generally don't get call backs until it's time to fill the class, and the next class is in January. Expect a phone call near the end of year holidays. 

You will do 2 interviews, a ride along and pre-employment physical testing. There has also been a pre-employment written exam too, but it doesn't contain EMT information, just basic knowledge information. You're not expected to know any medical info prior to getting hired. 

You will be required to pass a physical exam, a medical examiner's test, and a drug screen.  

Hope you join us at Hall.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 7, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Ask VentMonkey or Codebru. They have all the Hall info.
> Thank you for your service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Thanks! Appreciate the leads, still trying to navigate through the site.



NPO said:


> As you said, academy employment is different. EMT and paramedic hires get phone calls with days, academy students generally don't get call backs until it's time to fill the class, and the next class is in January. Expect a phone call near the end of year holidays.
> 
> You will do 2 interviews, a ride along and pre-employment physical testing. There has also been a pre-employment written exam too, but it doesn't contain EMT information, just basic knowledge information. You're not expected to know any medical info prior to getting hired.
> 
> ...



Awesome info, I appreciate it. Sucks the process is longer for the academy but its understandable, I just like to be on top of stuff and hate waiting! How will the interview differ from someone applying to an EMT position? I've read they ask a lot of this or that questions but could not find any on the Academy applicants questions.

Any tips you recommend during the hiring process? Really interested in this career field, I always enjoyed our combat life saving courses while on active duty.

Thanks for all the info and fast responses!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Tried looking for an accurate "hiring time-line" but found posts from years and years back. So far from lurking, Hall seems like a great place to work and everyone that contributes to the thread is more than helpful with information. I recently just got out of the military and applied for the upcoming Hall EMT Academy for Jan 2017. After submitting my application when should I expect to hear something from Hall or should I just call in to show my interest?
> 
> I know the hiring process is different from someone who already holds an EMT Cert, but what can I expect? Interview, some sort of physical test, and written test for the academy? Thanks for any info!


PM me.


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> PM me.



Just tried but it appears I do not have enough posts to PM yet.


----------



## NPO (Nov 8, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Thanks! Appreciate the leads, still trying to navigate through the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The application process is longer only because no one gets contacted until the hiring closes, where as EMT and paramedic are continuous. 

The interview will not differ. The interview also does not lean on medical knowledge, more personal and professional traits. They ask questions about you being a leader, you facing adversity, etc. 

Our company prides itself on being a professional employer, not a stepping stone to your next big thing. Humility and respect go a long way here because we have a lot of people who have been around for a LONG time. We still employ one of the first licensed California paramedics, although he's not in the field anymore. We also tend to do things a specific way. We call it "the Hall way." 90% of the things in this category have a purpose and a reason behind them, even if it's not readily apparent. 


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 8, 2016)

NPO said:


> The application process is longer only because no one gets contacted until the hiring closes, where as EMT and paramedic are continuous.
> 
> The interview will not differ. The interview also does not lean on medical knowledge, more personal and professional traits. They ask questions about you being a leader, you facing adversity, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice, looking forward to the hiring process. I'll just be checking my email and waiting for a reply


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Ask VentMonkey or Codebru. They have all the Hall info.
> Thank you for your service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Don't forget NPO as he's pretty knowledgeable too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Don't forget NPO as he's pretty knowledgeable too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think anyone of us need remind him of such.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 9, 2016)

I might need to put in for reciprocity, it seems the world has lost it's mind..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 9, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I might need to put in for reciprocity, it seems the world has lost it's mind..



You wouldn't be happy going from where you're at now to practicing in California. Even at the most progressive agency in the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> You wouldn't be happy going from where you're at now to practicing in California. Even at the most *aggressive* agency in the state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed it. I don't think California EMS as a whole is deserving of the word progressive; by no means is this the fault of ours, or any agency's here.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm honestly worried about some of the federal and state policies that I suspect are coming down the pike in the future.


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 9, 2016)

Just got a follow up e-mail stating to take the Behavioral Assessment Test. Finished it fairly quick, the personality questions were very easy to answer considering they pretty much matched myself. I followed some advice from the forum and only used the Strongly Disagree or Strongly Agree answers. Just waiting for the next step now .


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 9, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Just waiting for the next step now .


This is the next step.


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 9, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> This is the next step.



Lucky for me because I have become quite proficient in the art of "waiting" while in the military.


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 10, 2016)

Just got an email to attend the Hall Ambulance EMT Academy Testing and Orientation Program. I RSVP'd today and received conformation probably about 20 minutes later. I'm rather impressed with the response time of Hall Ambulance, I read last class they got 1200 applicants so that's pretty impressive.

Sorry for clogging up the thread so much, hopefully this will be able to help others in the hiring process and or give somewhat of a timeline.

Applied: 11/07/2016
Behavioral Assessment Test: Received & Completed 11/09/2016
Orientation Invite: 11/10/2016 (Date of Orientation 11/29/2016)


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Just got an email to attend the Hall Ambulance EMT Academy Testing and Orientation Program. I RSVP'd today and received conformation probably about 20 minutes later. I'm rather impressed with the response time of Hall Ambulance, I read last class they got 1200 applicants so that's pretty impressive.
> 
> Sorry for clogging up the thread so much, hopefully this will be able to help others in the hiring process and or give somewhat of a timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats, and good luck.


----------



## NPO (Nov 11, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Just got an email to attend the Hall Ambulance EMT Academy Testing and Orientation Program. I RSVP'd today and received conformation probably about 20 minutes later. I'm rather impressed with the response time of Hall Ambulance, I read last class they got 1200 applicants so that's pretty impressive.
> 
> Sorry for clogging up the thread so much, hopefully this will be able to help others in the hiring process and or give somewhat of a timeline.
> 
> ...


Good luck. You'll have to do a ride along. Decent chance you could get me! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

NPO said:


> Good luck. You'll have to do a ride along. Decent chance you could get me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk








I kid, I kid...you all have fun now, hear?


----------



## NPO (Nov 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3176
> 
> I kid, I kid...you all have fun now, hear?


I didn't say it would be a good thing 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 11, 2016)

NPO said:


> Good luck. You'll have to do a ride along. Decent chance you could get me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



I'm looking forward to the ride along! Granted I do well on the test and interview, gotta brush up on the math portion. 



VentMonkey said:


> I kid, I kid...you all have fun now, hear?



Oh snap... what did I get myself into lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> I'm looking forward to the ride along! Granted I do well on the test and interview, gotta brush up on the math portion.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap... what did I get myself into lol


@NPO and I have worked together before. Rest assured, if you do a RAL with him, you'll be fine.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 11, 2016)

I remember NPO from when we worked at a service together SOLID provider.  You won't regret it if you ran with him.  Same goes for VentMonkey another SOLID provider ive had the joy of working with.  I can count on my hands the people I would want taking care of me or my own (knock on wood) that I would have the grace of either one.  Hall is the cream of the crop when it comes to EMS in California.  Congratulations, be safe and enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Same goes for VentMonkey another SOLID provider ive had the *joy* of working with.


Are you suuuar about that???!...


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Are you suuuar about that???!...


110%

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

NPO said:


> The application process is longer only because no one gets contacted until the hiring closes, where as EMT and paramedic are continuous.
> 
> The interview will not differ. The interview also does not lean on medical knowledge, more personal and professional traits. They ask questions about you being a leader, you facing adversity, etc.
> 
> ...


I feel like this post is worth reiterating; it's very true, and he brings up a valid point. Now granted, humility, and respect go a long way in general in life, the company is very much big on public perception, and imagine. There are quite a few "zero tolerance" policies in place that would have probably been downplayed at any other place I have worked. 

Do people use this place at a stepping stone? Sure, but many have been here for a very long time, and still overall seem to enjoy what it is they do. I can't say that for many other private ambulance companies in this state. What I've highlighted that @NPO mentioned should be taken in by any potential candidate, or applicant who applies here. Without the structure that they promote here, we'd most likely be just another California private ambulance provider.


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I feel like this post is worth reiterating; it's very true, and he brings up a valid point. Now granted, humility, and respect go a long way in general in life, the company is very much big on public perception, and imagine. There are quite a few "zero tolerance" policies in place that would have probably been downplayed at any other place I have worked.
> 
> Do people use this place at a stepping stone? Sure, but many have been here for a very long time, and still overall seem to enjoy what it is they do. I can't say that for many other private ambulance companies in this state. What I've highlighted that @NPO mentioned should be taken in by any potential candidate, or applicant who applies here. Without the structure that they promote here, we'd most likely be just another California private ambulance provider.



I'll be honest, I didn't get out of the military to pursue a career in the medical field let along Emergency Medicine. I stumbled across Hall Ambulance while searching for jobs in the area and I'm glad I did. You guys honestly do seem like a good bunch of people that take pride in your employer and love your job. Every time I come on here I feel more drawn to Hall Ambulance. Really looking forward to the orientation and get my foot in the door so to speak.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 12, 2016)

If I wasn't tied to Texas, I'd be at Hall's door (and might still go there if the politics get weird here).


----------



## jesiah (Nov 21, 2016)

A question for you Hall guys, just real curious. You guys wear the baby blue shirts with no badge, but the badge insert area is still there? And does everyone wear the shoulder/ epaullete ornaments as well? Just wondering, never seen those shoulder flaps ever actually used haha. Are you guys issued hats? And what kind of jackets or outer wear are you issued?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2016)

jesiah said:


> A question for you Hall guys, just real curious. You guys wear the baby blue shirts with no badge, but the badge insert area is still there? And does everyone wear the shoulder/ epaullete ornaments as well? Just wondering, never seen those shoulder flaps ever actually used haha. Are you guys issued hats? And what kind of jackets or outer wear are you issued?


1. No badges
2. Yes, we all wear epaulets. There are no other "ornaments" on out shoulders.
3. No hats, caps, but plain black or blue beanies may be worn in inclement weather only.
4. The kind that keep us warm. It has a removable liner in it.


----------



## NPO (Nov 21, 2016)

jesiah said:


> A question for you Hall guys, just real curious. You guys wear the baby blue shirts with no badge, but the badge insert area is still there? And does everyone wear the shoulder/ epaullete ornaments as well? Just wondering, never seen those shoulder flaps ever actually used haha. Are you guys issued hats? And what kind of jackets or outer wear are you issued?


No badges. Only the older 5.11 shirts have the spot for the badge. We no longer do business with 5.11 unfortunately. 

Epaulettes are given to people who have completed training. Black ones are available for times of mourning. 

No hats. Not allowed. But we can wear a beanie. 

Jackets are quite nice I think. The come with a tick removable liner so you can have a shell, or a very woam coat for in the mountain communities. It also has a removable collar that keeps your neck warm. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2016)

NPO said:


> No badges. Only the older 5.11 shirts have the spot for the badge. We no longer do business with 5.11 unfortunately.
> 
> Epaulettes are given to people who have completed training. Black ones are available for times of mourning.
> 
> ...


Double post...though yours is much more articulate.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

No hats? Oh dear God the bed head that people probably have on those midnight calls...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2016)

No hat would be a deal breaker for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Nov 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> No hats? Oh dear God the bed head that people probably have on those midnight calls...


We wake up looking spectacular. It's company policy. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2016)

NPO said:


> We wake up looking spectacular. It's company policy.


Speak for yourself! Lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 21, 2016)

NPO said:


> We wake up looking spectacular. It's company policy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



This is why I have little to no hair... much easier to look spectacular! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 24, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> This is why I have little to no hair... much easier to look spectacular!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not to mention the incredible savings on hair products.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 24, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Not to mention the incredible savings on hair products.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 24, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seriously, from one bald dude to another...


----------



## rreed056 (Nov 29, 2016)

So I just got back from the Hall Ambulance Orientation, most of the information that was covered is word for word this thread which I got a kick out of. Overall I had a good time and I appreciated Johnathan Surface giving us a real down and dirty of the pros and cons about EMS and Hall Ambulance. 

The biggest concern I had was the Basic Skills Test just because it determines if you get an interview or not. When we got the test it didn't seem to hard but man oh man was it fast. Some portions I didn't even complete because the time limits where so fast! Overall I think I did decent on it and guessed on the ones I did not have time to complete. The tests will be graded tomorrow and I am hoping that it will update on the dashboard and say I passed lol. Just wanted to thank you guys again for all the real and accurate information on this site, it really is a valuable resource.


----------



## rreed056 (Dec 2, 2016)

Got the interview! Going in on Monday, if all goes well I'll be on the ride along soon


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 2, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Got the interview! Going in on Monday, if all goes well I'll be on the ride along soon


Congrats. I am just going to drop this as a general thing, as it pertains to Kern County as a whole. Oftentimes I see people saying how "that's how it should be", or "better than L.A. County" etc. in reference to this county vs. SoCal. Look, let us all get one thing straight: It doesn't matter where you work, you need to go in knowing that all first responders, even here, will most likely need to earn your trust and respect.

I cannot stand when people have that sense of arrogant entitlement because the fire department here is not "paramedic-level" providers. _We all work together!_ Even law enforcement. Don't come in assuming that they're at your beck, and call...EVER. I have had this discussion with many anew cocky and condescending paramedic interns/ trainees. They need to see that they can trust your assessment, your judgement, your medicine. They are not going to, nor should not, assume because you have an ambulance, or are a paramedic, are the best thing since sliced toast. A lot of these folks are or were paramedics, many before I even moved here, others I have worked alongside of as fellow paramedics, and if they were still allowed to practice at that level, I would want some of them to take care of me and my family.

This is just a general statement for anyone in general who wants to come to Kern County from say, SoCal, but has these false ideas in their head that fire "does what we say", NO! And anyone that believes so is _*very much misinformed*_, and has no business here, IMO. I had to earn all of their respect, why shouldn't anyone else? Any why shouldn't we ALL have to?


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> This is just a general statement for anyone in general who wants to come to Kern County from say, SoCal, but has these false ideas in their head that fire "does what we say", NO! And anyone that believes so is _*very much misinformed*_, and has no business here, IMO. I had to earn all of their respect, why shouldn't anyone else? Any why shouldn't we ALL have to?


Depending on what area I am responding to, fire calls the shots until we are transporting (think MVC, cardiac arrest). That being said, I haven't had any conflicts of opinion (yet?). By the time I arrive, they are usually ready to help us pack em up and get rolling however we need help in doing so. Other times we are in charge of the scene, it just depends on the area we are in. Agree with all you said though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 2, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Depending on what area I am responding to, fire calls the shots until we are transporting (think MVC, cardiac arrest). That being said, I haven't had any conflicts of opinion (yet?). By the time I arrive, they are usually ready to help us pack em up and get rolling however we need help in doing so. Other times we are in charge of the scene, it just depends on the area we are in. Agree with all you said though.


The dividing line between these two counties may as well be worlds apart and is quite literally the "shoe on the other foot", "apples and oranges" and so on.

From time to time we will get new hires that see fire as "less than them" because they are "the paramedic in charge". It's a bunch of  hogwash. I was once told, and firmly believe the best paramedic could run a code from the corner of the room while orchestrating and call without lifting a finger, granted this isn't literally the case here, but nonetheless...

My whole purpose of that particular post (rant) is so that any would be employee coming from out of county doesn't get mislead by what is actually a _huge _responsibility often thrust upon rather immature providers who can't handle it the way it should be, or don't; others do just fine. 

I really don't think people realize the accountability it entails. Yes, you are backed for making the right medical decision more often than not, but you must also realize that you're also held to that standard, so don't go pissing and moaning when you're held to it (another conversation for another thread).

I don't buy into the whole "I heard" game with that kind of stuff, and know that those really interested in cold hard facts about our "cult" can just PM me.

@StCEMT it's no way directed at you or anyone specifically, merely truths I have learned. Bottom line, like anywhere you need to prove yourself worthy of others respect.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> The dividing line between these two counties may as well be worlds apart and is quite literally the "shoe on the other foot", "apples and oranges" and so on.
> 
> From time to time we will get new hires that see fire as "less than them" because they are "the paramedic in charge". It's a bunch of  hogwash. I was once told, and firmly believe the best paramedic could run a code from the corner of the room while orchestrating and call without lifting a finger, granted this isn't literally the case here, but nonetheless...
> 
> ...


Never understood why people get that mindset, don't **** where you eat. If you want their help, its best to at least act like it. I would agree on that as well, I have seen or know others who have, some sloppy codes by those calling the shots.

Didn't take it to be directed at me, that's something we can both agree on. I just sum it up as "don't be a ****head"


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> If you want their help, its best to at least act like it.



Funny that this is mentioned because a certain fire Captain or Engineer could've/ should've acted like this.

The wheel turns both ways. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Funny that this is mentioned because a certain fire Captain or Engineer could've/ should've acted like this.
> 
> The wheel turns both ways. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


No doubt, brother...no doubt.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> No doubt, brother...no doubt.



Easily the most PO'd I've been at anyone involved in public safety. The level of unprofessionalism directed at me and my partner was asinine. Oh and also the real crime is it took away my partners attention to patient care. 

This goes to everyone, not just the Kern Co. Cult. Respect is earned not given, yet a little respect goes a long way. This is a team even, not a one man show. You're not all high and mighty just because you wear a fire patch. I know, I've been there and done that. Still have my fire dept uniforms in my closet. Never in both fire and ems have I ever disprespected someone and I take as a insult, not to me (it's water off a ducks back for me) but to the patient. There is a time and place for discussions and on scene in the back of the rig in front of a patient is not the time and place. Rant over.


----------



## rreed056 (Dec 5, 2016)

Just an update for anyone else in the process. Had my interview today and was told they want me on a ride along. Just waiting for the call to scheduale .

Applied: 11/07/2016
Behavioral Assessment Test: Received & Completed 11/09/2016
Orientation: 11/29/2016
Interview: 12/05/2016
Ride Along: TBD


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> Just an update for anyone else in the process. Had my interview today and was told they want me on a ride along. Just waiting for the call to scheduale .
> 
> Applied: 11/07/2016
> Behavioral Assessment Test: Received & Completed 11/09/2016
> ...


Waiver: card subject to change.

The timeline may very from academy to academy, employee to employee, supply and demand or a number of other variables.

Cool though, nice job.


----------



## rreed056 (Dec 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Waiver: card subject to change.
> 
> The timeline may very from academy to academy, employee to employee, supply and demand or a number of other variables.
> 
> Cool though, nice job.



Thanks! Very true, from my understanding we were the last orientation to go through for this academy. I imagine this somewhat speeds up the process to get seen or looked at before they make any decisions.


----------



## rreed056 (Dec 7, 2016)

So... had my ride along today and it was awesome! The crew I had couldn't have been better. They were able answer all my random questions, let me know what they were doing and why (if the situation permitted), and just overall friendly and welcoming. 

It was an eye opening experience, really gave me an opportunity to see EMS in action and gave myself a newfound respect for what you guys do everyday. Really looking forward to the 2nd interview and hopefully getting an offer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2016)

rreed056 said:


> So... had my ride along today and it was awesome! The crew I had couldn't have been better. They were able answer all my random questions, let me know what they were doing and why (if the situation permitted), and just overall friendly and welcoming.
> 
> It was an eye opening experience, really gave me an opportunity to see EMS in action and gave myself a newfound respect for what you guys do everyday. Really looking forward to the 2nd interview and hopefully getting an offer.


Your paramedic was my final paramedic intern. A sharp kid that one is. Easiest intern hands down in the 5 years I'd trained. You lucked out, truly.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I saw a Facebook post saying Hall now had a $5,000 signing bonus and up to a $2,500 relocation bonus. Can anyone from the Kern County cult verify this? If it is true, it might be enough to convince some of our EMS brothers and sisters stuck in the LA/OC systems to try Central California out. It is plenty of money for a down payment on a nice apartment in Bakersfield with enough left over to furnish it nicely.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 22, 2017)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I saw a Facebook post saying Hall now had a $5,000 signing bonus and up to a $2,500 relocation bonus. Can anyone from the Kern County cult verify this? If it is true, it might be enough to convince some of our EMS brothers and sisters stuck in the LA/OC systems to try Central California out. It is plenty of money for a down payment on a nice apartment in Bakersfield with enough left over to furnish it nicely.


It's true!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jun 22, 2017)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I saw a Facebook post saying Hall now had a $5,000 signing bonus and up to a $2,500 relocation bonus. Can anyone from the Kern County cult verify this? If it is true, it might be enough to convince some of our EMS brothers and sisters stuck in the LA/OC systems to try Central California out. It is plenty of money for a down payment on a nice apartment in Bakersfield and furnish it nicely.


It's true, but only for paramedics. We are still hiring EMTs and RNs but without incentive. 

Also the signing bonus is supposedly only valid if you're referred, so hook up with a culter

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I saw a Facebook post saying Hall now had a $5,000 signing bonus and up to a $2,500 relocation bonus. Can anyone from the Kern County cult verify this? If it is true, it might be enough to convince some of our EMS brothers and sisters stuck in the LA/OC systems to try Central California out. It is plenty of money for a down payment on a nice apartment in Bakersfield with enough left over to furnish it nicely.


Yup, true. It was discussed this morning at our monthly (CCT) staff meeting by our management.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Facebook post saying Hall now had a $5,000 signing bonus and up to a $2,500 relocation bonus.



Not gonna lie I saw the ad(?) on Facebook (I don't follow Hall so I assume it was an ad) and seriously put some forethought into it when I'm done with medic school. I'm no stranger to the central valley and norther Kern Co, but as soon as I get my p-card in hand I'm applying to out of state fire departments. I'm sure that the Kern Co Cult wouldn't want to hire me only to have me work a couple months and split to a fire gig out of state. I'll pass it along to my medic class and some of my buddies in the class ahead of me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been seeing the ads on the book of faces also. It has been very very tempting but there is no way I could afford the drive on 12 hour shifts and I would rather not have to rent at the moment.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I've been seeing the ads on the book of faces also. It has been very very tempting but there is no way I could afford the drive on 12 hour shifts and I would rather not have to rent at the moment.



Just wait till I'll I'm done with medic school. Roommate.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 22, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I've been seeing the ads on the book of faces also. It has been very very tempting but there is no way I could afford the drive on 12 hour shifts and I would rather not have to rent at the moment.


Not even partially rent a room with all utilities paid for say $150 a month?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Not even partially rent a room with all utilities paid for say $150 a month?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I need a garage to put some of my stuff in. Maybe once I am done with my associates I will look into it more seriously since the girlfriend will be able to either sell or rent out her place.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I need a garage *to do man stuff in.* Maybe once I am done with my associates I will look into it more seriously since the girlfriend will be able to either sell or rent out her place.



There ya go.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 22, 2017)

Or you could move to Texas and work for somewhere like MCHD and buy a house and land....


----------



## NPO (Jun 23, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Or you could move to Texas and work for somewhere like MCHD and buy a house and land....


But what it land in Texas good for? Growing dirt?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 23, 2017)

NPO said:


> But what it land in Texas good for? Growing dirt?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Luke Skywalker was a dirt farmer..... just sayin

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 23, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Luke Skywalker was a dirt farmer..... just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Actually he was a moisture farmer


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 23, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Actually he was a moisture farmer


LOL!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jun 23, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Actually he was a moisture farmer


User name checks out. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 23, 2017)

NPO said:


> User name checks out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk







Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2017)

Houston and East Texas are literally greener than Northern CA. We don't actually get to desert until we're west of the Hill Country, 450 miles west of me. North Texas is basically Central CA. And the piney Woods are stupidly big


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> North Texas is basically Central CA. And the piney Woods are stupidly big



Except you're missing a big 14,505 foot mountain that is Mount Whitney.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Except you're missing a big 14,505 foot mountain that is Mount Whitney.



Yes, CA wins elevation wars, and is prettier than Texas on the coast. Maybe the ketamine fumes are getting to me.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 23, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Yes, CA wins elevation wars, and is prettier than Texas on the coast. Maybe the ketamine fumes are getting to me.


Probably a combination of ketamine, lead, and freedom fumes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 23, 2017)

I am jealous of the beef brisket; never been a huge tri tip guy myself. Anyhow, back on topic:

If any paramedics are seriously interested feel free to PM myself, @NPO, or @gonefishing. 

Central California--from the coastlines to the inland valley--is about as realistically functional as it will get for any single-role-driven paramedic, or paramedic to be.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Yes, CA wins elevation wars, and is prettier than Texas on the coast. Maybe the ketamine fumes are getting to me.



Just sayin' I need mountains. 

If and it's a big if I apply to hall it's gonna be hard to decide who I choose as a reference lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2017)

Lockhart, TX is the BBQ capital of the state. San Antonio and Austin have a lot of Tejano influenced BBQ. Houston has a heavy Cajun BBQ thing going. DFW is straight up everything with more than a little Carolina up on there. El Paso has Cattlemans. 


Mmmm. BBQ.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2017)

So the admin asked me about a hybrid 24 on 24 off 12 on 12 off 12 on 4 off schedule. Hard pass. Keep me on my 2/2/3 10-22


----------



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

We just took deliver of these today. 
Just sayin'.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

NPO said:


> We just took deliver of these today.
> Just sayin'.


My ex-partner had to go down today with our manager, and (I'm sure you can guess who) another manager to pick that 4x4 unit up, and also so that they could revisit the new/ pending CCT unit.

The new CCT unit got a thumbs from a not-so-easily-impressed CCT EMT today, so that was cool.


----------



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> The new CCT unit got a thumbs from a not-so-easily-impressed CCT EMT today, so that was cool.



I'm pretty sure that's the only metric they needed approval on lol. Specifically him lol


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 24, 2017)

NPO said:


> We just took deliver of these today.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> ...


Are they planning to roll those out on a large scale, or just for a couple stations as winter 4x4 units?


----------



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Are they planning to roll those out on a large scale, or just for a couple stations as winter 4x4 units?


They will be full time units at 4 mountain stations. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

I like the pickup truck chassis (even though I generally go Dodge>Ford lol, I still prefer an F series chassis over our E series haha) but not so much on that checkerboard pattern lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 24, 2017)

That's a sweet rig


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Frazier Park, and Tehachapi (the three) to my knowledge.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Frazier Park



Brings back memories of my commute to Tulare.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 24, 2017)

I miss the mountains. If only y'all had ketamine and EZIO and vents and RSI and independence from nurses


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 28, 2017)

California sunshine bug infesting my mind!!!


----------



## NPO (Jun 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> California sunshine bug infesting my mind!!!


Just a click away...
www.HallAmb.com


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 28, 2017)

I am somewhat tempted by Hall and American and Santa Barbara AMR. Not so much Liberty. Medicwest is really, really tempting. So is MedStar. No more 24 hour shifts unless it's super rural though.


----------



## NPO (Jun 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I am somewhat tempted by Hall and American and Santa Barbara AMR. Not so much Liberty. Medicwest is really, really tempting. So is MedStar. No more 24 hour shifts unless it's super rural though.


We currently have an opening in Boron. 48 hour shifts, 100 calls per year out of that Station lol. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I am somewhat tempted by Hall and American and Santa Barbara AMR. Not so much Liberty. Medicwest is really, really tempting. So is MedStar. No more 24 hour shifts unless it's super rural though.



If you're seriously contemplating the peoples republic of California then look at Cambria Ambulance in San Luis Obispo county. Dare I say a better op than the Kern Co Cult. It's the only ambulance service that I know of that has a CalPers retirement. I believe they cover the northwest part of SLO county.


----------



## NPO (Jun 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If you're seriously contemplating the peoples republic of California then look at Cambria Ambulance in San Luis Obispo county. Dare I say a better op than the Kern Co Cult. It's the only ambulance service that I know of that has a CalPers retirement. I believe they cover the northwest part of SLO county.


Is Cambria Ambulance a third service? I didn't know that. I've seen them once, seems like a very small operation. Do you have any more info? I thought they only served the town of Cambria

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

NPO said:


> Is Cambria Ambulance a third service? I didn't know that. I've seen them once, seems like a very small operation. Do you have any more info? I thought they only served the town of Cambria
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Only info I have is what posted on their website. http://www.cambria-healthcare.org I mean their benefits are on the level of a fire department. Their service area is 810 square miles so a modest sized chunk of the county. But from what I could imagine the northern part of the county is very rural which would mean slower than say the more populated southern part of the county. Honestly if I didn't want to go fire and if I didn't want to GTFO of CA I would could see myself working there as a career.


----------



## NPO (Jun 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Only info I have is what posted on their website. http://www.cambria-healthcare.org I mean their benefits are on the level of a fire department. Their service area is 810 square miles so a modest sized chunk of the county. But from what I could imagine the northern part of the county is very rural which would mean slower than say the more populated southern part of the county. Honestly if I didn't want to go fire and if I didn't want to GTFO of CA I would could see myself working there as a career.


Oh it's a health care district. 1500 calls annually, only 500 of which end up as transports. That seems like a very odd ratio lol. 

Our Boron station that I mentioned is funded by the Muroc Healthcare District, and it's a state owned ambulance. I guess the plus is Cambria provides government benefits, which is no small thing. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

NPO said:


> I guess the plus is Cambria provides government benefits, which is no small thing.



It caught my eye at CalPers and full medical/dental and 80% medical/dental for spouse. 3% at 50 isn't bad, I believe thats what I had at Cal Fire.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> It caught my eye at CalPers and full medical/dental and 80% medical/dental for spouse. 3% at 50 isn't bad, I believe thats what I had at Cal Fire.


If they still have 3% at 50 that is unheard of anymore, even for FD's, the standard safety retirement as of 2013 is 2.7@57. That is actually better than what you could get at a fire department.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

jgmedic said:


> If they still have 3% at 50 that is unheard of anymore, even for FD's, the standard safety retirement as of 2013 is 2.7@57. That is actually better than what you could get at a fire department.



I was perplexed to see a ambulance company... health care district... whatever it is have CalPERS. I had to do a double check to see if I was on a FD's website and a double check to see if this was in CA. Regardless if its 3 at 50 2.7 at 57 its a damn good retirement that builds itself (practically).


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 28, 2017)

NPO said:


> We currently have an opening in Boron. 48 hour shifts, 100 calls per year out of that Station lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I remember Boron. Retirement station lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 28, 2017)

Maybe if liberty ever gets sold I can move back to Ridgecrest lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I remember Boron. Retirement station lol


Still is 1 of 2, you can guess the other...


CALEMT said:


> I believe they cover the northwest part of SLO county.


They cover Cambria (obviously), and San Simeon. And yes, CALPERS. Need I say more? I highly doubt anyone can waltz right in and score a FT gig. I posted about them a while back, and added their link, but IIRC you start off as PT/ on-call staff.

@NPO if you're referring to the paramedic opening in Boron I think you are, let's hope it's not permanent.

Also, I just received word we will be reimplementing DT Friday through Sunday for any metro or Lamont shifts, and Holiday Pay for any shifts during the week.


----------



## NPO (Jun 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, I just received word we will be reimplementing DT Friday through Sunday for any metro or Lamont shifts, and Holiday Pay for any shifts during the week.



I went a head and grabbed some of that sweet sweet metro double time 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

NPO said:


> I went a head and grabbed some of that sweet sweet metro double time


Ditto, and they were approved in record time as well. I don't even go on my "days off" until next Wednesday.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2017)

You get double time for weekends? Shift differentials? 

What sort of take home pay might one expect if they work the base schedule?


----------



## NPO (Jun 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> You get double time for weekends? Shift differentials?
> 
> What sort of take home pay might one expect if they work the base schedule?


We currently offer multiple incentives to fill open shifts including double time and holiday pay. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jun 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> What sort of take home pay might one expect if they work the base schedule?



Base pay is $40,000/yr according to the website. But as a step 1 paramedic, I'm making close to double that with just a fair bit of OT. 


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2017)

NPO said:


> Base pay is $40,000/yr according to the website. But as a step 1 paramedic, I'm making close to double that with just a fair bit of OT.


Baller much?


----------



## NPO (Jun 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Baller much?


Lol not bragging or anything just showing what you can make if you're willing to work a few extra days, especially with current incentives. I'm on holiday pay today. 

I typically work 3-5 days per week. Working a 48 hour shift is really what allows me to get so much OT. But I try to take at least one vacation every couple months. We just got back from June Lake a few nights ago, Vegas in a couple weeks and Sam Diego in August. It's a fine balance between work hard play harder lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2017)

NPO said:


> Lol not bragging or anything just showing what you can make if you're willing to work a few extra days, especially with current incentives. I'm on holiday pay today.
> 
> I typically work 3-4 days per week. Working a 48 hour shift is really what allows me to get so much OT. But I try to take at least one vacation every couple months. We just got back from June Lake a few nights ago, Vegas in a couple weeks and San Diego in August. It's a fine balance between work hard play harder lol


This is all "story of my life" material. We take the girls to Disneyland for 1 week each for their birthdays, hotels, parkhoppers, the works; also not cheap. They're crazy little selves want Florida next. 

I have a house full of women of all sizes. It. Is. Not. Cheap.

It would be nice if I wasn't separated by the CCT pay caveat, but meh, can't have it all. I do ok.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2017)

NPO said:


> We just got back from June Lake a few nights ago



Do any fishing? I was up there in the beginning of the month.


----------



## NPO (Jun 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Do any fishing? I was up there in the beginning of the month.


We were planning on it, but didn't being our poles, so we didn't bother getting our fishing licenses. We hiked a bit though. Until one of them tired out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2017)

NPO said:


> We hiked a bit though. *Until one of them tired out*.


Don't blame the dogs, bro.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2017)

That scenery looks amazing. We have a swampy pine forest and the admittedly-nice Hill Country


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 29, 2017)

I interviewed with hall today and was offered a job on the spot !


----------



## NPO (Jun 29, 2017)

toyskater86 said:


> I interviewed with hall today and was offered a job on the spot !


Congratulations. EMT or Medic?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 29, 2017)

NPO said:


> Congratulations. EMT or Medic?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Medic

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 29, 2017)

NPO said:


> Congratulations. EMT or Medic?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! And medic


----------



## NPO (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank God. If you used anyone as a referral, let them know. They have to fill out a form 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 29, 2017)

NPO said:


> Thank God.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Post 505 lol just sayin

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 29, 2017)

I didn't use a referral other than their website


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 29, 2017)

toyskater86 said:


> I didn't use a referral other than their website


LOL! you'll like it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2017)

Parasites. Leave'em alone.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't get it... oh wel


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2017)

toyskater86 said:


> I don't get it... oh wel


Nothing to worry about. They're just being vultures. Either way, welcome to the suck. Perhaps we'll meet up when you do your helicopter orientation.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh got it lol... sounds good... everything moved pretty fast with them... it  was like "go here and get your drug test and then go get fitted for uniforms right after and you start July 18th" I guess they might be hurting for medics


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2017)

toyskater86 said:


> I don't get it... oh wel


Normally employees are compensated for referring people. They just want the money haha


----------



## NPO (Jun 30, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Normally employees are compensated for referring people. They just want the money haha


$2500... I'm not going to beg, but I'm not leaving it on the table either lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2017)

It's partially tempting for family, but I want to attack the Masters degree and we've got some time left for school here.


----------



## NPO (Jul 1, 2017)

We just took delivery of our new CCT unit. 

I know, I know, the paint. It's not my favorite either. But when my name is on the side, I can pick the paint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

Independent rear A/C?


----------



## NPO (Jul 1, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Independent rear A/C?


It appears so. I haven't investigated closely. 

All of our units have auxillary AC condensers under the box for added cooling power, but this appears to have a seperate unit. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2017)

I hate the huge tire gap around the front wheels. I don't know why it bugs me so much.


----------



## NPO (Jul 1, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> I hate the huge tire gap around the front wheels. I don't know why it bugs me so much.


Me too. The old one was this way too. It's because thats the same size tire as the rear tires, so they only have to carry one spare. The rear has less clearance because of the kneeling back end. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> I hate the huge tire gap around the front wheels. I don't know why it bugs me so much.



It's for when they run 40 inch mud terrains on that bad boy.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> It's for when they run 40 inch mud terrains on that bad boy.


Sarcasm?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 1, 2017)

I'll try and put up some pics of the interior if I can later. Anyhow, the entire unit runs on one A/C. There's no separate A/C for each compartment.

Some of the specs the EMT's like, others may take some getting used to. It's essentially an identical body as our current beast. This one is on an International chassis, the other is on a Freightliner chassis.

Again, no speculating here. This is directly from the hard working folks in our ground division.


----------



## NPO (Jul 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3882
> View attachment 3881
> 
> I'll try and put up some pics of the interior if I can later. Anyhow, the entire unit runs on one A/C. There's no separate A/C for each compartment.
> ...


The ONLY thing I'm hoping is that it has dual saddle tanks, rather than one like the old one. 

Thanks for the clarification, wonder what the thing in the roof is.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Sarcasm?



Unfortunately. But you never know with the cult...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Some of the specs the EMT's like, others may take some getting used to. It's essentially an identical body as our current beast. This one is on an International chassis, the other is on a Freightliner chassis.



Serious question. Do you need a class B license to drive that thing? Whats the weight on it?


----------



## NPO (Jul 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Serious question. Do you need a class B license to drive that thing? Whats the weight on it?


No. It's under 26,000lbs. It does have air brakes though. It's kind of a grey area because there is no air brakes endorsement for a noncommercial class c license. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

NPO said:


> It's kind of a grey area because there is no air brakes endorsement for a noncommercial class c license.



Gray area indeed. One would think with air brakes it would make it a class B. Either way that thing is a beast.


----------



## NPO (Jul 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Gray area indeed. One would think with air brakes it would make it a class B. Either way that thing is a beast.


The only thing that makes a Class B vehicle is it's GVWR, and this is specifically under 26,001lbs lol

I've seen moving trucks on similar chassis. I can't imagine "Meathead Movers" hires and pays for CDLs lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

NPO said:


> The only thing that makes a Class B vehicle is it's GVWR, and this is specifically under 26,001lbs lol
> 
> I've seen moving trucks on similar chassis. I can't imagine "Meathead Movers" hires and pays for CDLs lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



True true. But I remember the DMV being kinda "funny" when a vehicle has air brakes.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2017)

NPO said:


> But when my name is on the side, I can pick the paint.


lol so true for so many aspects of the job


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3882
> View attachment 3881
> 
> I'll try and put up some pics of the interior if I can later. Anyhow, the entire unit runs on one A/C. There's no separate A/C for each compartment.
> ...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 2, 2017)

That is a massive ambulance but the pictures make the patient compartment seem very small (TWSS)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That is a massive ambulance but the pictures make the patient compartment seem very small (TWSS)


My former partner slid them my way. They've been out all day on an LDT. Ya' get what ya' get...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

I want to drive it... just to say I did.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

Y'all should have looked at Fraziers. Same result, way cheaper.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Y'all should have looked at Fraziers. Same result, way cheaper.



Totally off topic but I wish we had Fraziers out here. County fire has their type 1's and I'm a huge fan of the separate a/c that runs off the generator. Works amazing out here especially on those days where its 120+


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Totally off topic but I wish we had Fraziers out here. County fire has their type 1's and I'm a huge fan of the separate a/c that runs off the generator. Works amazing out here especially on those days where its 120+



I'm looking forward to the Type 1 I'll be rolling in starting tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jul 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That is a massive ambulance but the pictures make the patient compartment seem very small (TWSS)


It's not. There's a good stride from one end to the other lol. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That is a massive ambulance but the pictures make the patient compartment seem very small (TWSS)



Considering that your pigmy size thats like a mile walk for you...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2017)

Is that.....a telephone in the center console, angled towards the driver?


----------



## NPO (Jul 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Is that.....a telephone in the center console, angled towards the driver?


It's for communication with the rear compartment. Previously this was an issue. One time @VentMonkey was hollaring at me to upgrade code 3 and I'm driving like little miss Daisy lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm looking forward to the Type 1 I'll be rolling in starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



AMR has Type 1s out there?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> AMR has Type 1s out there?



More than likely a type 3. I don't know of an AMR op that has type 1's.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> More than likely a type 3. I don't know of an AMR op that has type 1's.


I know several, especially in areas that need 4wd. Amr Alamogordo has one, and I know several of several ops in Colorado that does too 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I know several, especially in areas that need 4wd. Amr Alamogordo has one, and I know several of several ops in Colorado that does too
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Wonder what manufacturer. I know AMR has a thing for leader which I don't believe makes a type 1.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Wonder what manufacturer. I know AMR has a thing for leader which I don't believe makes a type 1.


Wheeled coach were the ones I saw. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Wonder what manufacturer. I know *AMR has a thing for leader* which I don't believe makes a type 1.


If I'm not mistaken Leader is a California dominant vendor. It's in El Monte (CA). 

I am willing to bet they can customize their vehicles, but more often than not they're market is run of the mill urban/ suburban EMS vehicles. Plus, AMR being AMR most likely donates whatever ambulance from whatever division closed last to those still up and running.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> AMR being AMR most likely donates whatever ambulance from whatever division closed last to those still up and running.



#1 reason on why we got type 3's that resemble something from OC/LA... like doctors ambulances...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> #1 reason on why we got type 3's that resemble something from OC/LA... like doctors ambulances...


Better than the drt fleet trucks ABQ got when we started up

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

It sets the tone of the operation early lol. "Get the jumper cables and what's air conditioning?"


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 2, 2017)

I cannot imagine not having A/C in the south.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 2, 2017)

I learned real quick that if I wanted AC at AMR, I had to convince at least 2 patients to call and complain and I got a new truck right away. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> More than likely a type 3. I don't know of an AMR op that has type 1's.



It's a Type 1. AEV Trauma Hawk.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jul 2, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It's a Type 1. AEV Trauma Hawk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the part about how it broke down on your first day in it  

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

NPO said:


> Don't forget the part about how it broke down on your first day in it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Well you know what they say about FORD...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jul 2, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Well you know what they say about FORD......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. At least it's not a Chevy. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

NPO said:


> Yeah. At least it's not a Chevy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



But Chevy came to the rescue! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeatWagon (Jul 3, 2017)

NPO said:


> We just took deliver of these today.
> Just sayin'.



If possible, please post a few photos of Hall's new Ford Transit ambulance. Thanks!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

MeatWagon said:


> If possible, please post a few photos of Hall's new Ford Transit ambulance. Thanks!


Heh? There are no new transit vehicles. There was a loner, but it was sent back to the vendor weeks ago. I'm sure @NPO will when the first ones come down the line. 

They look like any other transit ambulance. Just take that same paint scheme and put it on a van, checkers and all.


----------



## MeatWagon (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Heh? There are no new transit vehicles. There was a loner, but it was sent back to the vendor weeks ago.



I've seen a grainy photo of it. Checkers and all. Why was it sent back to Leader? Defective?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2017)

Are you guys actually gonna get Transit vans? Bleh, them and Sprinters are the fugliest ambulances ever IMO, I'll take my E350 Type III over them (though Type 1s are still my fav....that AMR F series looks pretty good! Though Glendales Ram 3500s were the best rigs I've used haha)


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 3, 2017)

MeatWagon said:


> I've seen a grainy photo of it. Checkers and all. Why was it sent back to Leader? Defective?


Cabinets had to be changed.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

MeatWagon said:


> I've seen a grainy photo of it. Checkers and all. Why was it sent back to Leader? Defective?


No.


gonefishing said:


> Cabinets had to be changed.


And you know this how?

The company does not take any kind of shortcuts with these sorts of purchases. They have had (prototype) transits in years past, however, leader continued to make the "box" chassis. TMK, they no longer do. 

This is/ was a prototype, so it was hardly just "cabinets needing a change".


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> No.
> 
> And you know this how?
> 
> ...


LOL that's what I heard.  Honestly with any custom purchase I would send it back if not right specifications to fit my needs.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jul 3, 2017)

Where the transit went is anyone's guess. When it was at the main station it wasn't complete. Still needed decals and stuff. It was also one of two options we are looking at. Perhaps they went with the other option. 

Leader still makes boxes, but Chevy has discontinued the chassis we currently use, just like Ford did with the Eseries in 2014. This is what forced us to look into new chassis. 

You can order the transit as a cutaway and put a box on the back. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 3, 2017)

NPO said:


> Where the transit went is anyone's guess. When it was at the main station it wasn't complete. Still needed decals and stuff. It was also one of two options we are looking at. Perhaps they went with the other option.
> 
> Leader still makes boxes, but Chevy has discontinued the chassis we currently use, just like Ford did with the Eseries in 2014.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is chevy still producing their vans?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Jul 3, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Is chevy still producing their vans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Literally just answered that. No. They discontinued that chassis

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 3, 2017)

NPO said:


> Literally just answered that. No. They discontinued that chassis
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I always thought  that it was 2 diffrent chassis.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

@NPO @gonefishing we can speculate until the cows come home, but the only one(s) with the direct answers are Mr. H and the original Lincolns (1-4, maybe 5 as well).

@MeatWagon, again, it was a prototype sent for the supervisors, and administrative staff to test out, and offer input on.

When they make the order (if in fact it is this exact model they so choose) it will probably be the first one of around 5-10 transit vans. This is the way nearly every purchase order of new units has gone since I have been here. These are facts. 

The man is huge on taking every step to ensure smooth, proper, and safe purchases. This is all I can share, and these are again, firsthand facts.


----------



## NPO (Jul 3, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> I always thought  that it was 2 diffrent chassis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


The Express / Savannah chassis is available as a complete vehicle or cutaway. Same as Eseries vans. Same as sprinter, and transit too. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 3, 2017)

NPO said:


> The Express / Savannah chassis is available as a complete vehicle or cutaway. Same as Eseries vans. Same as sprinter, and transit too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ah ok.  The express I always assumed was one whole van.  Horrible horrible ride 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

Hell with it just buy Fraizer's lol.


----------



## MeatWagon (Jul 3, 2017)

Found another photo of the Ford Transit Leader wanted to sell to Hall. It will be interesting to see if Mr. Hall ultimately chooses some other ambulance manufacturer when he decides to buy a new batch of Type II rigs..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1888337231413231&set=gm.1403185296443942&type=3&theater


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Well you know what they say about FORD......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea First On Race Day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yea First On Race Day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get outta here with those lies. They never make it to race day because they are always Found On Road Dead.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> First On Race Day.



Fix Or Repair Daily is more like it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Get outta here with those lies. They never make it to race day because they are always Found On Road Dead.





CALEMT said:


> Fix Or Repair Daily is more like it.



With my old truck my wife's favorite was ****er only runs downhill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah, anyways the company is still offering sign-on and relocation bonuses for any and all paramedics interested. 

You all can PM myself, @NPO, of @gonefishing.

-Vent


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 13, 2017)

MeatWagon said:


> If possible, please post a few photos of Hall's new Ford Transit ambulance. Thanks!








Courtesy of our resident fisherman, @gonefishing.


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3911
> 
> Courtesy of our resident fisherman, @gonefishing.




The rest of the truck looks good, but the lightbar on top is ridiculous looking. What an ugly looking lightbar. (Not to mention making the truck unnecessarily taller, and fitting under less nursing home overhangs now!) Shoulda just stuck with either the body mount lightheads as the primary warning, or mounted the lightbar where it says "55" like other transit/sprinter type vans do.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 13, 2017)

Is it even effective warning at that height?


----------



## NPO (Jul 13, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> Is it even effective warning at that height?


It's taller than every other unit, including our bus.

But Medevac will have approach lights now. Lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 13, 2017)

NPO said:


> Medevac will have approach lights now.


Liberty landed us once and had their transit tucked under a tree ever so inconspicuously, none of us could see the damn thing...

...granted, it ain't no fancy orange n' yella ambalaynce.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2017)

Officially peanut gallery now lol

That bar is the same one on the Mods right? The one's thave 2 rows of LEDs (top and bottom)? First time I saw one I thought it had a row of old school rotaters on top. I've seen a handful of lightbars like that, and I think the motion of rotaters is rather distinct and attention grabbing since with all those other blinking lights (turn signals, tapping brakes, taco trucks with bright green, blue and red lights, etc) pretty much only emergency and service vehicles have rotating warning lights, and combined with bright LEDs I think make the best combo at actually providing all around visibility.......with adding the third row of LEDs on the Sprinter, maybe going to one with a row of rotaters on top wouldn't be so bad?


----------



## NPO (Jul 13, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Officially peanut gallery now lol
> 
> That bar is the same one on the Mods right? The one's thave 2 rows of LEDs (top and bottom)? First time I saw one I thought it had a row of old school rotaters on top. I've seen a handful of lightbars like that, and I think the motion of rotaters is rather distinct and attention grabbing since with all those other blinking lights (turn signals, tapping brakes, taco trucks with bright green, blue and red lights, etc) pretty much only emergency and service vehicles have rotating warning lights, and combined with bright LEDs I think make the best combo at actually providing all around visibility.......with adding the third row of LEDs on the Sprinter, maybe going to one with a row of rotaters on top wouldn't be so bad?


Yes it's the same as the mods. The newer mods and this one have LED rotators, the older are standard flashing LEDs. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3911
> 
> Courtesy of our resident fisherman, @gonefishing.



I understand if it's his name he can do whatever he wants. But Harvey Hall must have been smoking crack when he looked at this and thought. Looks good.


----------



## NPO (Jul 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I understand if it's his name he can do whatever he wants. But Harvey Hall must have been smoking crack when he looked at this and thought. Looks good.


I really like the front cab. And the back isn't bad either. Can't decide if I'll find a reason to put it out of service or not.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2017)

NPO said:


> Yes it's the same as the mods. The newer mods and this one have LED rotators, the older are standard flashing LEDs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ok, that's cool lol


----------



## NPO (Jul 13, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Ok, that's cool lol


https://photos.app.goo.gl/z6fg8OkUlU1YkLbG3

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MeatWagon (Jul 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3911
> 
> Courtesy of our resident fisherman, @gonefishing.



At least two more are in production at the Leader factory.


----------



## wtferick (Aug 27, 2017)

Anyone need a tie?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 27, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Anyone need a tie?


Ah yes, from the ever so elusive "H.L.H collection".


----------



## NPO (Aug 27, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Anyone need a tie?


No thanks. Got my bowtie. Gonna wear it on my last day. Which is coming up very soon.

*Collective gasp from everyone in the room*






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 27, 2017)

NPO said:


> No thanks. Got my bowtie. Gonna wear it on my last day. Which is coming up very soon.


And I'll never have to wear a tie again with any of my uniforms.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2017)

NPO said:


> No thanks. Got my bowtie. Gonna wear it on my last day. Which is coming up very soon.
> 
> *Collective gasp from everyone in the room*
> 
> ...



Off to bigger and better things?


----------



## NPO (Aug 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Off to bigger and better things?


I'm off to the Midwest! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 28, 2017)

Not EMSA I hope. You're better than that.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 28, 2017)

NPO said:


> I'm off to the Fire Department!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Don't lie to us...


----------



## NPO (Aug 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Not EMSA I hope. You're better than that.


Lol no.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NerdFrankie (Sep 16, 2017)

Quick question about hall, when ever they hire emts to they have plenty of job openings or is it usually one position available. And I’m new to the site.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2017)

NerdFrankie said:


> Quick question about hall, when ever they hire emts to they have plenty of job openings or is it usually one position available.


It varies, but why does it matter?


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT (Oct 22, 2017)

Im sure its been answered before but how hard is it to get a 24 or 48 hour shift? Do they still offer pay and seniority for ems experience? Whats starting pay for emt and medic?


----------



## NPO (Oct 22, 2017)

LACOcowboyEMT said:


> Im sure its been answered before but how hard is it to get a 24 or 48 hour shift? Do they still offer pay and seniority for ems experience? Whats starting pay for emt and medic?


Right now, who knows. Most 24 and 48 H units are getting run for in Bakersfield for a large porting of their shifts, so some people are jumping off in favor of 12H shifts with guaranteed sleep at home. Hopefully it turns back around soon.

They do offer experience pay, but not along any kind of official scale, it's kinda what every they feel like, but right now they need medics so... Quid Pro Quo...

Starting pay is posted on their website.


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT (Oct 22, 2017)

@NPO copy that . Thank you for the quick reply and info. Much appreciated.


----------



## NPO (Oct 22, 2017)

LACOcowboyEMT said:


> @NPO copy that . Thank you for the quick reply and info. Much appreciated.


It's a great place to work, but they've recently been hit hard by medic shortages and rise in call volume, so it's got people working harder than normal. I encourage you to apply if you think you're interested. You will gain a lot of experience there. I recently left and at my new company my FTOs and managers say I show the experience that their medics with several years show, but I've only been a medic for one year, and I credit Hall. You work hard, but you learn a lot.


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT (Oct 22, 2017)

@NPO I understand that one , ive always wanted to go work for Hall . I worked for Amr in La for 4 years , and ive been at Amr in San Bernardino for 5 years now. I like the kern protocols and the vibe i get from everyone . Im thinking about bitting the bullet and just coming out to hall if I dont move out of state.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2017)

LACOcowboyEMT said:


> Thank you for the quick reply and info. Much appreciated.



[COLOR=#000000]I’ve been here almost 9 years, if you have any questions specifically PM and I will try and answer them.[/COLOR]


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 22, 2017)

Wanna play with ketamine, blood and all kinds of cool stuff?

In all fairness, Hall is pretty great by most national standards and wouldn't suck to work for.


----------



## NPO (Oct 22, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Wanna play with ketamine, blood and all kinds of cool stuff?
> 
> In all fairness, Hall is pretty great by most national standards and wouldn't suck to work for.


The things I have in my scope now that I didn't have there are mostly things you'll use rarely... 

That said on my first call here I converted AFIB RVR with Cardizem, and have given ketamime twice in my first two weeks, one for pain refractory to narcotics and the other for disassociation. So I am glad to have these new tools.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 22, 2017)

NPO said:


> The things I have in my scope now that I didn't have there are mostly things you'll use rarely...
> 
> That said on my first call here I converted AFIB RVR with Cardizem, and have given ketamime twice in my first two weeks, one for pain refractory to narcotics and the other for disassociation. So I am glad to have these new tools.



Yeah, it's nice having options for some of those patients that you can't help much with Generic Medicine.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 22, 2017)

@LACOcowboyEMT, I worked for Hall Ambulance for over two and a half years after relocating from San Diego. I would definitely recommend the company and the Kern County system. As a former coworker of @VentMonkey and @NPO, I can vouch for their testimony.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 13, 2017)

any chance they open to hiring part time? i remember there was a sliver of time a while back they accepted straight pt employment


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 13, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> any chance they open to hiring part time? i remember there was a sliver of time a while back they accepted straight pt employment


Nope.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 13, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Nope.


 go to sleep, no one likes a debbie downer. lol


----------



## toyskater86 (Nov 13, 2017)

They don’t hire part time... I know I interviewed with surface and only offered me full time in metro as a medic... so I just ended up going to one of the other ambulance companies in Kern as a per diem.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2017)

@ProbieMedic the only way to know is to ask them directly. Both of the above posts are incorrect saying that they don’t.They do, but it really isn’t typical. 

John Surface’s email is on their website, try asking him directly. He may or may not respond, but he does appreciate a good, articulate email. He’s the VP and makes those decisions directly, so while chances are slim, they’re not impossible.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @ProbieMedic the only way to know is to ask them directly. Both of the above posts are incorrect saying that they don’t.They do, but it really isn’t typical.
> 
> John Surface’s email is on their website, try asking him directly. He may or may not respond, but he does appreciate a good, articulate email. He’s the VP and makes those decisions directly, so while chances are slim, they’re not impossible.


I stand corrected.  I'm sorry monkey


----------



## BakoChiefsFan (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey everyone! New to this forum, I’ve been lurking and reading for a few days now because I have orientation next week with Hall Ambulance. This forum has been extremely helpful with all the info and insights. So thank you all who contribute on here. Hope to talk to you all soon


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2018)

And the Kern Co Cult claims yet another victim...


----------



## BakoChiefsFan (Jan 17, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> And the Kern Co Cult claims yet another victim...


Just couldn’t resist the dark side


----------



## wtferick (Jan 17, 2018)

BakoChiefsFan said:


> Just couldn’t resist the dark side


Pretty sure hall is far from the "dark side" (AMR)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2018)

wtferick said:


> Pretty sure hall is far from the "dark side" (AMR)


This, It’s privatized EMS so it will forever be several steps removed from a government funded service.

Those who’ve only known Hall only know...Hall. AMR was, and is, a remarkably different private animal. That is of course, unless you find one of the divisions that still runs things with that “family feel” to it.

Hall still has that some of that feel, but it’s certainly fading away as the years pass. That’s the God’s honest truth.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> divisions that still runs things with that “family feel” to it.



*cough cough* Palm Springs and Hemet.


----------



## NPO (Jan 17, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> This, It’s privatized EMS so it will forever be several steps removed from a government funded service.
> 
> Those who’ve only known Hall only know...Hall. AMR was, and is, a remarkably different private animal. That is of course, unless you find one of the divisions that still runs things with that “family feel” to it.
> 
> Hall still has that some of that feel, but it’s certainly fading away as the years pass. That’s the God’s honest truth.


I came to Hall in 2014 and it's not the same as it was even back then, let alone 10 years ago. 

Still not as bad as SOME places (Bowers/Rural Metro) that I've worked for.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2018)

NPO said:


> I came to Hall in 2014 and it's not the same as it was even back then, let alone 10 years ago.
> 
> Still not as bad as SOME places (Bowers/Rural Metro) that I've worked for.



Bowers wasn’t bad at all. At least the NoHo div wasn’t. You’re just lucky to not have seen how ugly it can REALLY get with privates.


----------



## NPO (Jan 17, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Bowers wasn’t bad at all. At least the NoHo div wasn’t. You’re just lucky to not have seen how ugly it can REALLY get with privates.


Oh I saw. From my relative comfort of Bowers lol.
But Bowers shouldn't be a standard anyone aims for. At least not the Bowers under the RM regime.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 17, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Bowers wasn’t bad at all. At least the NoHo div wasn’t. You’re just lucky to not have seen how ugly it can REALLY get with privates.


It was great prior to Rural Metro.  Call bonuses, movie passes, gift certificates, family picnics, taco trucks.  As soon as RM came in, that all went bye bye.  Hall is great compared to alot of other places.  Theirs always a greener pasture but in So Cal with the shuttering and devouring of services it's great in comparison for offerings in So Cal.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2018)

I was with Bowers since early 2016, when they just merged with AMR. Coming from AMR and, subsequently, another private in LACo, Bowers was a revelation. And now that I’m seeing how quickly CARE becomes same as AMR, I really miss the Bowers I knew.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> And now that I’m seeing how quickly CARE becomes same as AMR...


It really is remarkable to see how these companies bend over backwards for their fire contracts, and the unfortunate effect that it has, particularly on the non-fire-driven boots on the ground.

It’s bad enough private EMS doesn’t really privatize it’s priorities, even to its field staff. But, having a system in which the fire service is there to provide assistance, and almost always asks “what else can we (they) do for you?” is certainly so much more worth while, and one less thing to have to worry about.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Having a system in which the fire service is there to provide assistance, and almost always asks “what else can we (they) do for you?” is certainly so much more worth while, and one less thing to have to worry about.



Unfortunately, the trade off of working for HALL is having to live in a middle of a very unhealthy nowhere. And for someone like myself, who has zero inclination to be ever associated with fire service, working on a private rig is a very powerful motivator. Maybe in a few years, if I ever decide to challenge the P-card, I’ll consider going part time with HALL, purely for a better prehospital clinical experience.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Unfortunately, the trade off of working for HALL is having to live in a middle of a very unhealthy nowhere.


Absolutely zero arguments from me here.
Maybe once the kids are off to college my wife and I can relocate out of state. 

I wouldn’t mind returning to the ground to work for a hospital-based service that does CCT IFT’s as well as some reasonably spread out 911. P/B, or P/P staffing with downtime spent helping the ED staff sounds fair to me. It also sounds like a good way to burn through a 12-hour shift.


----------



## NPO (Jan 17, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Absolutely zero arguments from me here.
> Maybe once the kids are off to college my wife and I can relocate out of state.
> 
> I wouldn’t mind returning to the ground to work for a hospital-based service that does CCT IFT’s as well as some reasonably spread out 911. P/B, or P/P staffing with downtime spent helping the ED staff sounds fair to me. It also sounds like a good way to burn through a 12-hour shift.


Thankfully we have a lot of options like that here.
My girlfriend works for a Hospital based service that recently opened up an EMT PICU/NICU shift for pediatric transports. When not on a transfer you help out on the floor. You can then augment your schedule with 911 if you wish.

We also have 2 large cities about 3 hours away that have robust medical hubs including fixed wing teams, and very good specialty hospitals with CCT teams.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> My girlfriend works for a Hospital based service that recently opened up an EMT PICU/NICU shift for pediatric transports. When not on a transfer you help out on the floor. You can then augment your schedule with 911 if you wish.


Not to tangent this off of Hall, but my hospital used to do this.  The full time people (we have 4, 2 on days and 2 on nights) were primarily patient care techs, on the floor doing tech work, until they got a PICU/NICU run, then they and the charge nurse left to do the transport.  Only one guy enjoyed/tolerated the job, because he worked as an ER tech prior to getting into EMS.  The rest HATED it, because they were hired by the EMS department, and then assigned to the PICU under the PICU's supervision (which often conflicted with the EMS rules).  The nurses worked them for 12 straight, they had no downtime, and they either quit or got fired for pissing off the nurses before they could transfer to a 911 spot (I think only one guy was able to get off the floor full time and transfer to a 911 truck).  And when we picked up OT to cover, there were nurses who didn't even bother to ask our names, referring to us as either the driver or the EMT when introducing us to the patients (but some were much better that others when it came to treating us like actual people).  

Hopefully your girlfriend's hospital treats their EMTs better.


----------



## wtferick (Jan 18, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> Not to tangent this off of Hall, but my hospital used to do this.  The full time people (we have 4, 2 on days and 2 on nights) were primarily patient care techs, on the floor doing tech work, until they got a PICU/NICU run, then they and the charge nurse left to do the transport.  Only one guy enjoyed/tolerated the job, because he worked as an ER tech prior to getting into EMS.  The rest HATED it, because they were hired by the EMS department, and then assigned to the PICU under the PICU's supervision (which often conflicted with the EMS rules).  The nurses worked them for 12 straight, they had no downtime, and they either quit or got fired for pissing off the nurses before they could transfer to a 911 spot (I think only one guy was able to get off the floor full time and transfer to a 911 truck).  And when we picked up OT to cover, there were nurses who didn't even bother to ask our names, referring to us as either the driver or the EMT when introducing us to the patients (but some were much better that others when it came to treating us like actual people).
> 
> Hopefully your girlfriend's hospital treats their EMTs better.


The hospital I work at now hates hiring (Care) folks or any "911" experienced folks due to them not lasting long haha. They can't get use to working 12 hours constantly walking back and forth.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> Thankfully we have a lot of options like that here.
> My girlfriend works for a Hospital based service that recently opened up an EMT PICU/NICU shift for pediatric transports. When not on a transfer you help out on the floor. You can then augment your schedule with 911 if you wish.
> 
> We also have 2 large cities about 3 hours away that have robust medical hubs including fixed wing teams, and very good specialty hospitals with CCT teams.



Where is this strange animal?

Non-profit privates are ok.


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> Not to tangent this off of Hall, but my hospital used to do this.  The full time people (we have 4, 2 on days and 2 on nights) were primarily patient care techs, on the floor doing tech work, until they got a PICU/NICU run, then they and the charge nurse left to do the transport.  Only one guy enjoyed/tolerated the job, because he worked as an ER tech prior to getting into EMS.  The rest HATED it, because they were hired by the EMS department, and then assigned to the PICU under the PICU's supervision (which often conflicted with the EMS rules).  The nurses worked them for 12 straight, they had no downtime, and they either quit or got fired for pissing off the nurses before they could transfer to a 911 spot (I think only one guy was able to get off the floor full time and transfer to a 911 truck).  And when we picked up OT to cover, there were nurses who didn't even bother to ask our names, referring to us as either the driver or the EMT when introducing us to the patients (but some were much better that others when it came to treating us like actual people).
> 
> Hopefully your girlfriend's hospital treats their EMTs better.


That sounds horrible. I don't know how well they'll treat them on the floor. I know they don't really sit, they float, as does the transport RN/RT. 

Sounds like at your hospital the program was forced upon the nurses.





RocketMedic said:


> Where is this strange animal?
> 
> Non-profit privates are ok.


Want stranger?

The EMTs go on flights, too.

Springfield MO.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2018)

That's just weird. Unicorn Pegasus?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> Want stranger? The EMTs go on flights, too.


What kind of extra training (flight-wise, in-hospital, or both) do these EMT’s get? This seems sort of counterproductive otherwise.


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> What kind of extra training (flight-wise, in-hospital, or both) do these EMT’s get? This seems sort of counterproductive otherwise.


Officially? None. Nothing required for applying for the position. But I'm sure they get a lot of on the job training. I could easily see them building a relationship with their partners where the RN/RT become comfortable with the EMT setting up the isolet, pumps, vent, etc.

When I worked in LA on CCT that's how it was. The RN just came by after getting report and verified settings and hooked up the patient.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> Officially? None. Nothing required for applying for the position. But I'm sure they get a lot of on the job training. I could easily see them building a relationship with their partners where the RN/RT become comfortable with the EMT setting up the isolet, pumps, vent, etc.
> 
> When I worked in LA on CCT that's how it was. The RN just came by after getting report and verified settings and hooked up the patient.


Yes, I’m well aware of how it’s done down south. “When I worked in LA”  might not be the comparison to reference, just sayin’.

With that, any of us can punch numbers into a machine, but what happens when they’re unaware of trends, and normal parameters? What, and where these “numbers” should be? Not to mention the physiology behind all of it...

RN/ RT, RN/ RN, MD/ RN/ RT, or RN/ P isn’t “just cuz”. I’m not saying it can’t be done (clearly it is, lol), but it shouldn’t be done with merely OTJ training. You and I know that’s all sorts of wrong, plus you know like liability n’ stuff??...

Is it RN/ RT/ EMT, or RN/ RN/ EMT, etc.?


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, I’m well aware of how it’s done down south. “When I worked in LA”  might not be the comparison to reference, just sayin’.
> 
> With that, any of us can punch numbers into a machine, but what happens when they’re unaware of trends, and normal parameters? What, and where these “numbers” should be? Not to mention the physiology behind all of it...
> 
> ...


I know. All I did was copy and paste the settings from the facility. The RN would confirm everything, and hook up the patient. He may or may not have changed things after that in transport.

In retrospect, working with that nurse helped me out a lot. At my new job we do a lot more critical care transport from our small hospital to better hospitals up north.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> At my new job we do a lot more critical care transport from our small hospital to better hospitals up north.


That’s what’s up. I can dig on a setup like this. What’s your guy’s IFT to 911 ratio? Is it P/P, or P/B trucks?


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> That’s what’s up. I can dig on a setup like this. What’s your guy’s IFT to 911 ratio? Is it P/P, or P/B trucks?


We run probably 80:20 911 to IFT. 
I am on a dual medic truck, because my partner is a very new medic who still needs some supervision. Everyone else is P/B, but they are interested in staffing more dual medic trucks. 

About half of our critical care IFTs are patients that we being in. Usually the crew that brings in the patient sticks around for an emergent transfer out. When patients need immediate stabilization we will stop at our local ER, but they can't so a whole lot. These patients usually get an emergent transfer  an hour up north.

The other half of our critical care patients go 3+ hours to St Louis. These come off the floor.

We're allowed to take anything on a transfer. I do my due diligence and make sure I know about the meds I'm transporting. I can only hope everyone does the same...


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 18, 2018)

How are the ALS protocols, compared to what you’re used to ?


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> How are the ALS protocols, compared to what you’re used to ?


Better, but not the best. The hospital service my girlfriend works for that I mentioned has the best protocols around, as well as a VERY pro-ems medical director. 

The only thing I really wish I could help my medical director on board with is TXA. He's not a fan. Otherwise, we have decent protocols. 

Like last night I couldn't give nitro to my STEMI patient with a systolic blood pressure of 230 because we still have it listed as a contraindication for inferior MI.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6KcfTe0DJSDaVNQU05RcUtFR1k


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 18, 2018)

TXA as in, bleeding control ?


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> TXA as in, bleeding control ?


For acute massive hemorrhage, yes.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> For acute massive hemorrhage, yes.


What's the issue? I hear the cost isn't that much.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh you added the County protocols after I posted. I’ll browse later, thanks


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

gonefishing said:


> What's the issue? I hear the cost isn't that much.


Retail, about $100/vial. But I'm told you can find it much cheaper. 

Idk, he's not sold on it. We truthfully don't run much trauma, and it's benefit on bleeding outside the initial 3 hours is minimal, ruling out things like GI bleed. 

But he's a former military doc, so it's interesting that he doesn't like it.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> Retail, about $100/vial. But I'm told you can find it much cheaper.
> 
> Idk, he's not sold on it. We truthfully don't run much trauma, and it's benefit on bleeding outside the initial 3 hours is minimal, ruling out things like GI bleed.
> 
> But he's a former military doc, so it's interesting that he doesn't like it.


Per a relative in KY ive spoken to some places have been doing $35 a vial but that's outside the ems realm and inside hospital settings such as the OR.  Amazing a military doc is anti military medicine.


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

gonefishing said:


> Per a relative in KY ive spoken to some places have been doing $35 a vial but that's outside the ems realm and inside hospital settings such as the OR.  Amazing a military doc is anti military medicine.


The price I quoted was from a medical supplier. But it's their retail price. I'm sure many places have agreements, discounts, or bulk discounts.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 18, 2018)

Probably seen it being misused too often. You know military medicine, breaking an ASA tablet in 2, ‘this half is for your head, the other is for your stomach, make a mistake and you’re ****ing dead’ sort of thing...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> Officially? None.



Something, something, can't bill more for a medic or extra RN? Maybe?



NPO said:


> we still have it listed as a contraindication for inferior MI.



That's pretty funny...


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> That's pretty funny...



On my last inferior I just gave it anyway. No RVI in  V4R so I just used that as an excuse in the documentation. I would've last night too, but my supervisor was there.


----------



## NPO (Jan 18, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Probably seen it being misused too often. You know military medicine, breaking an ASA tablet in 2, ‘this half is for your head, the other is for your stomach, make a mistake and you’re ****ing dead’ sort of thing...


The adverse effects of txa are pretty minimal. And the NNT is 67....


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 18, 2018)

NPO said:


> The adverse effects of txa are pretty minimal. And the NNT is 67....



It’s not the adverse effects, it’s the military medics freaking out and using it for ERRYTHING.


----------



## wtferick (Jan 20, 2018)

So Currently getting through Nursing School and I am wondering how the nurses at Hall work? 
Any info would be helpful.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

wtferick said:


> So Currently getting through Nursing School and I am wondering how the nurses at Hall work?
> Any info would be helpful.


You need a minimum of 3 years of ER/ ICU experience. It’s a CAMTS requirement, so the rule isn’t pliable.
https://hallamb.candidatecare.jobs/job_positions/preview/22253


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> You need a minimum of 3 years of ER/ ICU experience. It’s a CAMTS requirement, so the rule isn’t pliable.
> https://hallamb.candidatecare.jobs/job_positions/preview/22253


Is that for ground CCT also or are the only crews who do ground CCT also flight crews?


----------



## NPO (Jan 20, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Is that for ground CCT also or are the only crews who do ground CCT also flight crews?


The CCT division is one collection "unit". Ground and air are both in the same operation, and as such both are CAMTS accredited.

It is a general requirement for CCT nurses to have several years if ER or ICU experience, even if they aren't a CAMTS agency


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Is that for ground CCT also or are the only crews who do ground CCT also flight crews?


It’s for our ground division only. Our FT flight teams are full, but typically when an opening becomes available they promote from our ground CCT staff.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

NPO said:


> It is a general requirement for CCT nurses to have several years if ER or ICU experience, even if they aren't a CAMTS agency


“Several years”, sure, but CAMTS literally requires a 3 year minimum for the level of staffing that we meet under their guidelines. It’s all levels that they require for accreditation though. 

Yes, I’ve actually read through their policy manual (inserts yawn here).


----------



## NPO (Jan 20, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> “Several years”, sure, but CAMTS literally requires a 3 year minimum for the level of staffing that we meet under their guidelines. It’s all levels that they require for accreditation though.
> 
> Yes, I’ve actually read through their policy manual (inserts yawn here).


I'm aware. But as Hall is one of the few CAMTS accredited agencies in California, I thought it'd be worth mentioning that the job requirement is still seen in most places.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

I’ll add this: what most of the nurses we hire struggle with isn’t the IFT/ CCT aspects of the job, it’s running 911 calls alongside of the paramedic and EMT. It’s simply a new environment for them at a different pace.

The ground CCT unit is every bit a part of our 911 system as any other ambulance. Dots on a screen, right? The nurse and paramedic typically work through the calls while the EMT does mostly driving. This may vary with each crew.


----------



## toyskater86 (Mar 27, 2018)

Is the paramedic salary at Hall a livable one?


----------



## NPO (Mar 27, 2018)

toyskater86 said:


> Is the paramedic salary at Hall a livable one?


Yes. If you know how to live with the means of a reasonable wage. You can live comfortably at Hall. 

Also, there is usually plenty of overtime. As a brand new medic I was making about $70k with overtime. Base is just above 40k.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 27, 2018)

NPO said:


> Yes. If you know how to live with the means of a reasonable wage. You can live comfortably at Hall.
> 
> Also, there is usually plenty of overtime. As a brand new medic I was making about $70k with overtime. Base is just above 40k.



What kind of take-home is that in CA, and what kind of OT are we talking here?


----------



## NPO (Mar 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> What kind of take-home is that in CA, and what kind of OT are we talking here?


Take home, I can't quite recall. About $1400-1600. It was quite a bit of OT, but the way our 48 schedule was built it allowed for an extra week of work every month. But I also took the opportunity to take a vacation every other month or so. Nothing crazy but nice camping trip.

Edit: I should add that I claim 0 and am heavily taxed because I have untaxed self-employed income as well.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 27, 2018)

Since I’ve been here they’ve given us plenty of COLA’s. I’m right around where @NPO said he left off at with the OT he would work, but without having to work tons of overtime myself.

I’m able to live comfortably, take bi-annual trips with the family to Disneyland for 2-3 days at a time, own a home, etc. I don’t work excessively, but if I wanted to I could.

As far as the abundance of OT, for paramedics it’s pretty much available 7 days a week in anyone of our coverage areas. The last time I can remember there being a stall in paramedic OT was well over 7 years ago. That said, again you can do pretty good without having to rely on overtime as a consistent source if income.

They’re also still paying double-time for any shift worked from after 1 pm on Friday through Sunday.


----------



## toyskater86 (Mar 27, 2018)

Not bad for new medics... I received a call back requesting an interview so I’m going up there next week...


----------



## NPO (Mar 27, 2018)

toyskater86 said:


> Not bad for new medics... I received a call back requesting an interview so I’m going up there next week...


@ventmonkey has quite a few years of clinical experience on me, and has some extra hats that he wears, even if he hates one of them lol. He brings a lot to the table.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 27, 2018)

NPO said:


> @ventmonkey has quite a few years of clinical experience on me, and has some extra hats that he wears, even if he hates one of them lol.


Lol, I haven’t worn that hat since probably right around the time that you resigned; I resigned. That said, I tease our favorite (shared) supe about it every single chance i get.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd look into CA once you get ketamine, I suppose. Kern County is kind of Texas. Sort of. I dunno.

I want to be a steak and vacation tester.


----------



## NPO (Mar 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I'd look into CA once you get ketamine, I suppose. Kern County is kind of Texas. Sort of. I dunno.
> 
> I want to be a steak and vacation tester.


Come back near the end of the year. Ketamine and TXA are on the horizon for California.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 27, 2018)

Well I'll be done with my Master's by then. I wonder what a masters, 2 bachelors, an associates, etc could do.


----------



## NPO (Mar 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Well I'll be done with my Master's by then. I wonder what a masters, 2 bachelors, an associates, etc could do.


Cover a wall with frames.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 19, 2018)

R.I.P. to the best boss I have had in my 20 year workforce career. You will be missed.


----------



## NPO (May 19, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> R.I.P. to the best boss I have had in my 20 year workforce career. You will be missed.


I was sad to learn of his passing this morning. The industry lost a pioneer.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 19, 2018)

May you Rest In Peace Mr. Hall.


----------



## gonefishing (May 19, 2018)

Awesome boss and man.  RIP


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 22, 2018)

This is most definitely sad news.

You guys think his wife will follow the $$$ and sell to AMR?

Not saying I want it to happen but I heard he was the only thing in the way of that happening.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 22, 2018)

Deleted reply.


----------



## NPO (May 22, 2018)

Addrobo said:


> This is most definitely sad news.
> 
> You guys think his wife will follow the $$$ and sell to AMR?
> 
> Not saying I want it to happen but I heard he was the only thing in the way of that happening.


Anyone could make a guess, but it would be just that; a guess. 

I think that that discussion is unnecessary and would produce no valuable dialogue.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 22, 2018)

Anyone wanna make around 24-26 an hour in an all 911 service without state taxes?


----------



## StCEMT (May 22, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone wanna make around 24-26 an hour in an all 911 service without state taxes?


That is such a significant pay bump, God that sounds amazing.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 22, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone wanna make around 24-26 an hour in an all 911 service without state taxes?


Yes... But my wife said no.


----------



## Jim37F (May 22, 2018)

Hmm...if the firefighting thing in Hawaii doesn't work out, Texas dies seem like a better fallback option than back to California lol (though so far so good lol...tho I'd prob try out for EMS here before EMS halfway, and half again across the country lol!)
(That and since I'm more than half considering re-enlisting into the Natl Guard/Reserves, and the USARs only Infantry unit is in Hawaii...Texas dies have an Airborne Infantry Brigade itself which makes it an even better fallback point if the unthinkable should happen haha) (though I'd be looking for a service relatively near the coastline where I can also do part time vollie/paid on call fire-rescue as well as the 911 medic agency y'all are talking about hahaha...as long as it's not an agency with 2years testing/hiring process ugh)


----------



## RocketMedic (May 22, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> That is such a significant pay bump, God that sounds amazing.



We will be hiring this summer and CyFair is hiring now.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 26, 2018)

I've always had a lot of respect for what Mr. Hall built and the working environment he created for his employees. My condolences to the entire Hall Ambulance family.


----------



## michael150 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys, quick question about Hall! How are they with school? I want to go to UC Bakersfield and I’m just wondering how pliable scheduling is. I’m a paramedic and if I applied and moved, I’d have about a year of experience. Thanks so much!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 23, 2018)

michael150 said:


> Hey guys, quick question about Hall! How are they with school? I want to go to UC Bakersfield and I’m just wondering how pliable scheduling is. I’m a paramedic and if I applied and moved, I’d have about a year of experience. Thanks so much!


Assuming you meant Cal State Bakersfield (CSUB) and you’re seeking FT employment, your schedule is your schedule. 

What you do with your off-time is essentially on you; they don’t routinely go out of their way to accommodate your school schedule. They still like career-minded paramedics, but they’re always looking for people. 

The year of experience might put you slightly above the brand new paramedic base salary (no clue what it is currently). You will most likely start off in metro Bakersfield on a 12 hour shift, but can move around the various outlying 24 and 48-hour stations with a fair amount of ease; these make schoolwork much easier.

I have to ask~ what program at CSUB would be worth a move here?


----------



## michael150 (Jun 24, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Assuming you meant Cal State Bakersfield (CSUB) and you’re seeking FT employment, your schedule is your schedule.
> 
> What you do with your off-time is essentially on you; they don’t routinely go out of their way to accommodate your school schedule. They still like career-minded paramedics, but they’re always looking for people.
> 
> ...



VentMonkey, thanks for the information! When you get to 24s or 48s, is it a set rotating schedule or is it when you want and can work? 

Understandably they want career minded individuals. That’s a good question about CSUB and without going into my who life history, I am looking at medical school in the next 5 years. I’m addition to my medic, I have maybe a year of undergrad knocked out (none of which are pre-med sciences). It wouldn’t really be CSUB that I would be moving for but really the job and to get back to the west coast. Being from Las Vegas, my fiancé and I loved California as everyone probably does. When I finished paramedic here, I started working IFT when I’m looking for more 911. My fiancé finished nursing school at Creighton last month and just passed boards. It’s more that we are looking to get out of Omaha. 

Ultimately I want to be an EM doc and do an EMS fellowship but until I get the amazing acceptance letter, EMS is my career and I would much rather be in a great company and good system to gain knowledge and experience. 

Thanks!


----------

